# An other female watch collectors here? Why don't you think there's more females?



## eliindetroit

My grandfather gave me my first watch and well it's been uphill ever since! I bought fashion watches in high school before I knew any better. Then bought a ESQ chronograph and then slowly started to understand what makes a watch good and what makes it not so much. I'll never forget my first Omega (dynamic with racing dial) and this year i just purchased a Pro. My collection now includes vintage and modern alike and I have a propensity for 70's chronographs and divers. 

However I rarely come across other female collectors. I have many many male friends who collect – my crew in Red Bar Detroit, of which I am the only female member – and other internet buds on Instagram and folks that I've purchased watches from and sold to. All the folks who have done repairs on my watches are male. Instagram has allowed for me to meet a total of 5 other female collectors. And they have some pretty sick collections if I do say so myself! 

So what do you think? Why aren't there more female collectors? And further, if you have females in your life, why or why not have they been interested in this wonderful hobby?


----------



## laoshun78

In my opinion they are stuck at where you first started, fashion watches. Fashion brands do a good job in the marketing department and they have a strong brand to support their claims in what "looks good" as opposed to what is inside the watch. (of course this does not just only apply to women)


----------



## eliindetroit

I agree. My partner only wears her rose gold Marc Jacobs. Even though my watch box full of goodies is readily available to her.


----------



## John Price

I'm not sure why there aren't more women into watches. But I see the same thing with cars, bikes... (other hobbies/passions that are shared among typically guys). My wife wears a Seamaster (the ladies Bond model) which I gave her years and years ago. But even with me dragging her to the occasional watch event here in Denver and showing her my latest watch... she really has no interest. Her passions lie with horses and that's about it. 

At the last RightTime (dealer here in Denver that puts on an annual watch event) event here I saw 1 other woman (other than my wife) among maybe 50 people total. 

John


----------



## eliindetroit

Just out of curiosity, did you choose the Seamaster for her? I have often showed my partner different watches I think she might like and I think sometimes she tries to like them for me lol.


----------



## Prdrers

My wife just thinks having more than 1 gold and 1 silver watch is useless. To her it's more of an accessory, and one of the two will work with everything. But she has 50 scarves...go figure. So I bought her 2 Michael Kors watches (gold/silver), and she is not interested in any more. Idk, though. I'm kind of glad she isn't into watches, or else we'd never have any money, lol.


----------



## eliindetroit

That's a really good way of looking at it! And yea my partner is into clothes, purses, clutches, and antiques – just doesn't see the allure of watches. I guess we all have our interests.


----------



## StufflerMike

My wife does not *collect* watches. However, she's got
3 Cartier
1 vintage Glashütte
1 Tissot
1 Union
1 Rolex
1 Луч
1 Locman


----------



## eliindetroit

Sounds like she's "got" an awesome partner with an eye for the good stuff!


----------



## rdoder

Just like cars (jeez, that watch-car analogy keeps popping up), the "machine" and functional aspect of watches appeal to men more than to women. Women tend to be more interested in clothes, bags, shoes, while men might be less interested in those things on average, maybe because there is no machine aspect to those things. As a man, I like watches because they look nice, and to some degree I like learning about the mechanisms behind them, be they quartz or mechanical. Probably women don't care as much about how watches work.

This article talks about why men love watches: Why are men obsessed with watches? | Fashion | The Guardian


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I think rdoder is on the money - watches are about the technical and the aesthetic. Sure, you can dig one aspect more than the other... but if you want to be genuinely interested in them you can't avoid either. And for some reason most women I know aren't bothered about the technical aspect. My wife is more interested since I've started collecting, she's got two now and is getting into switching straps and stuff. Which is something I like to do too. 

As the traditionally male bastions of the STEM subjects become ever-more popular with women, I wonder if an interest in (say) smart watches and wearables will translate back into a retro interest in mechanical watches with women? Something to consider for the future perhaps.

I think marketing is important too - brand ambassadors are invariably sports stars (sigh) actors / models (sigh) and so on. And watches still trade on many 'male' tropes, like diving, cars and aviation as part of their allure.


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late wife had a very large collection of "accessory" watches, at least one for every "occasion" as well as some she simply liked for the specific "look". She stopped wearing the accessory watches when I gave her a first Breitling in 2003. Over the next ten years she owned five Breitlings and loved all of them. She also loved my display back Breitling Cosmonaute because it was "fascinating" to her to see the "works inside". She also loved the Roman indices on my blue dial Breitling Crosswind because they reminded her of the "Grandfather's Clock" at her grandparent's house when she was young. She also liked Cartier pieces because she liked the "square" styling as she called it. Beyond that, she did appreciate the styling and quality of my preferred brand (Breitling) mainly because I collect and reminded her of the attributes much too often I'm sure...
Best,
Ron


----------



## bobbubka84

I've tried to impart my hobby on to my wife, but she's no interest. I bought her a nice Bauhaus Quartz watch a while back, which she loves, and tried to upgrade it to a high end Swiss mechanical. No interest at all and told me to save my money and return it. 
I don't get half of her interests, so I guess I shouldn't expect her to get mine. Across other forums there a quite a few ladies about though, so the interest seems to be there for some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliindetroit

Wow. Thanks for sharing. She sounds like she was an amazing partner! I wish I could have met her. We would have been fast friends. I have never seen a woman wearing a Breitling – in person. And I honestly can't recall ever seeing a picture of a woman wearing one either! I have been looking at a Cartier for my partner. Do you have any recommendations? I see the Must de Cartier and I am kinda turned off by that wording above the logo. And a Roadster is not only out of the budget right now but admittedly that's something I would like to have one day


----------



## Alden

My wife has two tiny Skagen watches (one silver, one black) a nice looking ladies Timex and an Anne Kline with a mother of pearl face, and that's it. She doesn't want any more. She doesn't wear jewelry either (other than her wedding ring and earrings). She considers watches as jewelry, and have very little interest in them. 

So, I just keep replacing the batteries and she's happy.


----------



## John Price

eliindetroit,

We chose the watches together. Got matching Seamasters (mine the larger size of course). She likes the watch and realizes that it's not your run of the mill watch but she's definitely not into watches. She humors me as I show her watch stuff. Currently I'm saving for a Grand Seiko and I'm showing her photos of Snowflakes and various other models to get her opinions (and just to bug her in a fun way!). She'll ask the occasional question but usually I get the "I like the blue one" sort of comments from her.

Now, if I ask her about horses - that'll get her talking! 

John


----------



## Vlance

I think inherently, the male of the species is more into mechanics, electronics and generally tinkering with things. We end up becoming more and more oddly fascinated and then create Internet clubs to discuss. There are some very knowledgable women watchistas, but very few and far between. 
Anyways, welcome and divulge in the knowledge. Cheers


----------



## eliindetroit

Do you think it could also be that perhaps females are not encouraged from a young age to be into mechanics, electronics and tinkering with things? My grandfather that gave me my first watch was on my father's side. The grandparents on my mother's side encouraged housekeeping, cooking, and being ladylike. There wasn't much discussions or activities around mechanics, electronics, or tinkering.


----------



## O2AFAC67

eliindetroit said:


> Wow. Thanks for sharing. She sounds like she was an amazing partner! I wish I could have met her. We would have been fast friends. I have never seen a woman wearing a Breitling - in person. And I honestly can't recall ever seeing a picture of a woman wearing one either! I have been looking at a Cartier for my partner. Do you have any recommendations? I see the Must de Cartier and I am kinda turned off by that wording above the logo. And a Roadster is not only out of the budget right now but admittedly that's something I would like to have one day


Hi, Eli. I'm sorry I don't know anything about Cartier watches except they make one called a "Tank" I think... :roll: As for Lady Breitlings, my photo galleries show many of my late wife's Breitlings as well as my daughter's, granddaughter's and sister's pieces. Perhaps not surprisingly, my current Lady partner likes larger watches and is especially fond of "bling" so she has in the recent past taken possession of my factory diamond bezel Chronomat Evolution with ancillary UTC module. Below is a patriotic shot of the kit and a few quick and dirty pics of her at a recent Breitling soiree' hosted by a local AD for the Breitling Jet Team and guests...

Her 44mm diameter Breitling...


On her wrist with matching (?) bracelet...






Yep, she's two fisted sometimes... ;-)


The attire was "Texas Chic"... (that's what was printed on the invitation) :roll:


Earlier in the evening...


She's 5'11" and IMO carries off wearing the larger "gentleman" size watches quite well...


I gifted her a very nice Chiyoda winder for the watch but sometimes she likes doing it herself... ;-):-d




She's wearing it here during our October trip to Acadia national park...


As an aside, if you go to the Breitling web site ( https://www.breitling.com/en/news/details/chronomat-38-sleekt-3620 ) you'll see quite a few ladies (including their "wingwalkers") wearing the brand. Look under "News" and "Air Time". :-!

Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## eliindetroit

Honest to god the watch looks so awesome on her. I like that she can rock such a huge statement piece and still be feminine and sexy. And I can bet she is the only female in the world who is wearing that watch. Side note the Texas Chic on the invite is hilarous and I think the crowd nailed it.


----------



## KCZ

Holy cow, this thread got a lot of traffic in one day. I think the small number of women who are seriously into watches is a two-way street. Maybe there aren't many women who are interested, but there's an even smaller percentage of serious watch manufacturers who make women's watches (or any watches 38mm or less). I could scroll through the forums here, and come up with 50 quality watch makers who make NO women's watches at all in a very short time, and a lot of others who make 10-20 men's models for every one women's model. You have to be REALLY interested to search out women's watches worthy of collecting.


----------



## plaidington

Checking in, new member. I am a female watch-a-holic... however I do not like typically ladies watches.... I prefer midsize. But feel free to count me in as a member of the better gender around here ;0)


----------



## muliade

I just started collecting recently and I find watches so fascinating. However, I don't find "ladies" watches appealing at all and I feel like their styling is over-feminized. I wish the watch industry would make more mid-sized divers and military watches for smaller wrists. In terms of watch collecting itself, it has a huge masculine label all over it--I haven't found any female coworkers or friends that are serious about watches


----------



## KCZ

I agree that finding nice mid-size watches is a problem (defining women's midsize watches as 32-36mm). Nice 29mm watches are common, as are 40mm fashion watches. The other area where it's difficult to find women's watches are those with complications like dual-time or moonphase. Men's out-number women's complication watches by 50-100 to 1.


----------



## topog123

I too have many friends who feel one watch is enough. I find that most of the watches I like are Mens but my wrist is so small I couldn't wear them. I just got a great Alpina diver and the Seiko bug has bitten me. I Sumer you live in Detroit do you have a Shinola?


----------



## schrop

My wife likes nice jewelry (too nice!) and I like buying it for her (mostly pendants and earrings and we just seriously upgraded her wedding rings). She's been along for the ride with my relatively new watch obsession, smiling bemusedly from the sidelines. Now that I'm up to 8 watches she'd like me to wait a while.

Recently we did go watch shopping for her. We ended up with a small Omega Constellation with some diamonds and then the next day she returned it. She thought if we were going to spend that much she wanted it to be more substantial. So now she has a beautiful Audemars Piguet quartz, women's size, with diamonds in stainless steel and a white dial, and it fits her other white gold jewelry perfectly. She is perfectly content and doesn't desire another watch! That is so foreign to me! (She did say there is nowhere to go but up; I can't see that happening!).

She does think maybe I can get one "really nice" watch in the future. How the hell could I choose just one?


----------



## topog123

I too am a watch lover, I agree most watches for women are for fashion. I happen to love so many models I pretty much prefer the male versions except that my wrist is so small. I go in spurts of buying, I have been on the hunt for an older model mid size Omega seamaster with the bright blue face. This month I purchased two Seiko Automatics and a Ladys Diver quartz alpina. What do you think of Shinola since you have the Detroit in your name.


----------



## KCZ

I want a Shinola too. I'm not sure they're great value for what they are, but I still want one. I just haven't seen a particular model that strikes my fancy.

Eileen, what Alpina did you buy? Do you have a photo?


----------



## topog123

I do have a Shinola I agree expensive for a Quartz watch I think I got caught up in the marketing of the made in America "detroit" but I like the styling. The Gomelsky watch has a nice large face which I like. I bought the Alpina extreme diver lady 300. Going to try to load a picture now. I'm new to this site.


----------



## KCZ

Nice!


----------



## plaidington

Like the Alpina!


----------



## Jeanniemjk

Hello, I'm new to collecting and the website. Just got interested recently as my son asked for a watch for Christmas. He has had your typical boys' watches growing up but wanted something appropriate for his new "grown-up life" after university working in his first real job in corporate banking. Once I started researching, I was hooked. I ended up getting him the Tissot T Classic Powermatic 80, which seemed like a great entry level automatic watch for him. I believe he is hooked now and will continue his interest and collecting as he gets older, and now I find myself obsessively reading about and looking for watches everyday. Unlike watches for him, however, for myself I am drawn to smaller, traditional ladies' watches, which means I can have an interesting collection of some better-made watches for not a lot of money. I look forward to being part of this group and learning more about my new obsession.


----------



## kefirchick

* I wasn't a collector until I gave my daughter my moon phase watch, and started missing it. I googled moon-phase watches, found this forum, and caught the bug. Most men's automatic watches are too big for my wrist-not that that stopped my from buying them. And that may be why many women don't get interested. If there were more mid-sized watches available, more women might be interested. On the other hand, my good friend is also a watch collector, but she collects fashion watches-all quartz. 
What this forum taught me is that I don't need to stick with the band the watch comes with. That way, I can feminize my watch without having to go all fashion frufru. I love the quick release bands-having sent my share of spring pins into the strastophere, and there are plenty of places to find them online. Here are some of my favorites, 2 automatics, and one a quartz. The other automatic moon phase watches I own are big and heavy, and I tend not to wear them because they really are too big for my 6 inch wrist.






























*


----------



## eliindetroit

Congrats on the Seiko and Alpina purchases! Ahhh yes Shinola. Well it's a love hate relationship. I work in marketing and so of course I am fascinated by their branding and how they've been able to share their "story". Also some of their watches actually look fantastic! The watch lover/collector in me thinks their "story" panders to folks who want to do something to support Detroit, are attracted to the aesthetics, and aren't really aware that they are buying what is essentially a $30 movement and paying upwards of $500-$2200 for that privilege. 

Further, the back story to Shinola points to very smart business people who ran a focus group and figured out people would pay a premium for something with "Made in Detroit" associated to it, who also happen to be tied to Fossil. 

So to sum it up I wouldn't buy a Shinola but it's been entertaining to watch the show. Also, I work for University of Michigan and there is a Shinola store in Ann Arbor that opens up at 7am to serve coffee. Can you imagine Omega, IWC, or Rolex doing something similar?


----------



## eliindetroit

No Shinola for me! Ad I don't see myself purchasing one. I know what the innards are made of  
I think for me the most bombastic and shocking model is the $2200 Heuer Silverstone Homage, copy, look-alike, Muhammad Ali QUARTZ. I'm kind of emabrrassed for Shinola that they would price a quartz like that. RE: MUHAMMAD ALI CENTER LIMITED EDITION WATCH 36mm | Shinola®

But so did Tiffany with their West End series. $3500 for a quartz.

RE: Tiffany East West 2-Hand 42 x 25 mm in stainless steel. | Tiffany & Co.

I'm so thankful that I've done my homework and my collection is lacking any of these.


----------



## topog123

That Moon phase is cool! I have t go Google that company. Damasko is on my list as well, where did you buy yours?
at


----------



## kefirchick

topog123 said:


> That Moon phase is cool! I have t go Google that company. Damasko is on my list as well, where did you buy yours?
> at[/QUOTE
> 
> *I bought my Damasko from Timeless Luxury watches, and the white band from Clockwork Synergy. The Moonphase is from Bathys Hawaii. They are hard to come by-I waited a year til they made a new batch. They come with two straps-a black waterproof one, and a stingray. The stingray is attractive, but I liked the sky blue strap from Clockwork synergy better because it really makes the numbers pop. The lume is great too. JLC makes some moon-phase reverso's that look great on my wrist, but they are way out of my price range.*


----------



## topog123

It really is sharp looking, will check it out I'm looking to buy a Tudor mini sub trying to find one in decent shape


----------



## topog123

Rolex coffee would be expensive.


----------



## topog123

welcome, new myself to these boards! My pockets are getting lighter...so many watches.


----------



## kefirchick

*Here is an interesting watch made in Belarus. It is in my Ebay wish/watch list. I tend to like watches no one else has, and this one handed watch is definitely not something you see every day! It is a 36 mm (midsize) hand wind, and is only $50-60 dollars. No exhibition back. I haven't bought it yet...*


----------



## plaidington

Hello Ladies! I just got a new watch, a Swiza Tetis. Never heard of it? Me neither. I took the chance on it via Amazon and it is awesome. Really well made watch (on par with my Tags) for only $300! It is midsize at 35mm. I will be writing a full blown review on it so look for it in the coming days. Meanwhile here it is (on a NATO)...


----------



## topog123

very nice


----------



## kefirchick

plaidington said:


> Hello Ladies! I just got a new watch, a Swiza Tetis. Never heard of it? Me neither. I took the chance on it via Amazon and it is awesome. Really well made watch (on par with my Tags) for only $300! It is midsize at 35mm. I will be writing a full blown review on it so look for it in the coming days. Meanwhile here it is (on a NATO)...


*Nice mid-size. I look forward to your review. What strap did it come with? *


----------



## plaidington

It came with a silicon strap.


----------



## Will3020

My wife has a small collection of fashion watches; she's particularly fond of MK watches.


----------



## KCZ

Where did you find the NATO? I always have a hard time finding ones that are short enough. Usually they end up doubled back about 4 times.


----------



## plaidington

I got this one on ebay (Search for = USM PLAIN+SIMPLE U.S. MILITARY STYLE WATCH BANDS) (Seller =barbarasbobbles2010) it is basically a single strap that pulls through. Also look for "NATO RAF" or "Zulu" (3 ring for less bulk). Premium NATO Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


----------



## KCZ

That eBay seller and Crown & Buckle only have 11" straps. ChronoWorld has a few that are 10.5", but the color selection isn't great.


----------



## topog123

* bought this one off of eBay a modified Seiko *


----------



## plaidington

KCZ said:


> That eBay seller and Crown & Buckle only have 11" straps. ChronoWorld has a few that are 10.5", but the color selection isn't great.


The advantage is that these are one strap and the end can be carefully cut around a dime and cauterized with a lighter. Otherwise I just end up with a small amount that folds and tucks under the wider free loop and I have a 5.75 wrist. These fit way better than a traditional NATO. I have not cut any of mine but certainly would not hesitate on a $10 nylon strap.


----------



## elifantz

I have been into watches my whole life, but only recently became a collector (I'm a woman). I've always naturally leaned toward mechanical things, and also have just been mesmerized by the concept of time. When I was a kid, my uncle gave me a quartz watch and I loved it. I still have it to this day!

I echo the observations of those that have already posted - there just isn't a great selection for female collectors. They are most often too "fashionable" and don't have enough/any complications. I understand it's hard to fit these into complications into a smaller area, but isn't that even more challenging/boastable to the watchmakers? That said, JLC has come out with some very nice watches that are feminine but overly fashionable (i.e., Rendevous), and I'm hoping to get my hands on one eventually.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, and welcome to the ladies' watch forum.

My guess is the most important thing to watchmakers is having a market.
They can't sustain the development of watches that don't sell. The mechanical
movements need to be wound and set if not kept in motion daily, and some
of those complications take time to set. The complications make a watch
thicker. At least the real complications do. All of that makes them less popular
with the mass market. So, thinner quartz watches dominate the market.

What can you do? I don't know. Keep shopping.

Seiko SSVS007, solar powered quartz chronograph, sapphire crystal, made in Japan
Case: 44mm long x 37mm diameter x 10.7mm high
The yen is down. discount price $300








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## KCZ

elifantz said:


> I have been into watches my whole life, but only recently became a collector (I'm a woman). I've always naturally leaned toward mechanical things, and also have just been mesmerized by the concept of time. When I was a kid, my uncle gave me a quartz watch and I loved it. I still have it to this day!
> 
> I echo the observations of those that have already posted - there just isn't a great selection for female collectors. They are most often too "fashionable" and don't have enough/any complications. I understand it's hard to fit these into complications into a smaller area, but isn't that even more challenging/boastable to the watchmakers? That said, JLC has come out with some very nice watches that are feminine but overly fashionable (i.e., Rendevous), and I'm hoping to get my hands on one eventually.


I was in a JLC store a few weeks ago and got to try on the Rendevous, and it is just gorgeous in person. However, this brings us back to the complication issue. The "regular" Rendevous, which is potentially affordable by a normal human being, is actually a day-night. The moonphase is only available as a very upscale diamond-encrusted gold creation, whose purchase will require the assistance of a winning Powerball ticket.


----------



## topog123

Did you have a problem setting the time on your moon phase??


----------



## plaidington

As promised SWIZA Tetis (35mm) review:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/swiza-tetis-35mm-review-2835666.html#post25259426

Thanks!


----------



## topog123

Any thoughts on a new strap, love this one but its way long


----------



## plaidington

Love the Tudor! What are the dims?

Personally - I would put it on a NATO "type" strap.... I am listing bands that don't have all the crazy extra material;

I think the original Bond in black, maroon and olive - would match your watch quite well imho....

Two-Piece NATO:
Black Red Jade 2 Piece Nato Strap | Clockwork Synergy

Or a Pull through type NATO (3 ring):
Heavy Nato Watch Strap Black / Green / Red

Jack Foster sells leather straps that come in short, medium and regular lengths. i have a 5.75 inch wrist and find the medium works well (I like a little extra length to pull through the keepers).
Premium Black Chromexcel Watch Strap - Jack Foster
And you can pick your own thread color.

Have fun!


----------



## topog123

plaidington said:


> Love the Tudor! What are the dims?
> 
> Personally - I would put it on a NATO "type" strap.... I am listing bands that don't have all the crazy extra material;
> 
> I think the original Bond in black, maroon and olive - would match your watch quite well imho....
> 
> Two-Piece NATO:
> Black Red Jade 2 Piece Nato Strap | Clockwork Synergy
> 
> Or a Pull through type NATO (3 ring):
> Heavy Nato Watch Strap Black / Green / Red
> 
> Jack Foster sells leather straps that come in short, medium and regular lengths. i have a 5.75 inch wrist and find the medium works well (I like a little extra length to pull through the keepers).
> Premium Black Chromexcel Watch Strap - Jack Foster
> And you can pick your own thread color.
> 
> Have fun!


 41mm and just over 10mm thick


----------



## plaidington

Too big for me, but looks good on you!


----------



## KCZ

Agree, that looks good on you, but too big for me. Did you look at any smaller Tudors? And where did you ultimately buy that? Tudors are so hard to find here.


----------



## topog123

I didn't look at any other Tudors I had my eye on an older mini Tudor submariner but I felt at 33mm it was too small. The best size for me is 38mm but I figured I'd be daring I fell in love with the color. I purchased it at Torneau overpriced it was impulsive they actually have the same watch on Amazon for 2600.00 I think .


----------



## topog123

I actually like every watch you own Hanowa Freedom have any pics?


----------



## KCZ

I don't have any photos handy of the pink one. 35mm. Hanowa makes some great watches but they don't have any AD's in the USA and won't sell directly to US customers.


----------



## kefirchick

KCZ said:


> I don't have any photos handy of the pink one. 35mm. Hanowa makes some great watches but they don't have any AD's in the USA and won't sell directly to US customers.
> 
> View attachment 6945201


*Love Love Love the purple dial! I found it on Amazon, and have put it in my wish list.*


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

At 38mm, and a WUS forum darling, I'm surprised I haven't seen the SARB017 mentioned on this thread yet. 38mm is a sweet spot for most people, I'd suggest.


----------



## topog123

Love the alpinist never saw one except in pictures, I may own it one day have the sarb065 want the Sarb066 already sold out but looking for a pre owned. Would love to see that green dial in person


----------



## KCZ

38mm is too big for a lot of women, so that watch doesn't get a lot of play in the ladies' forum.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

KCZ said:


> 38mm is too big for a lot of women, so that watch doesn't get a lot of play in the ladies' forum.


I think this thread disproves that - lots of women like larger watches and get away with them quite easily. Elle wears a Panerai, dammit.


----------



## rationaltime

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think this thread disproves that - lots of women like larger watches and get away with them quite easily. Elle wears a Panerai, dammit.


I disagree, and your photo does not appear to show
the wrist of a female watch collector.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## MJACLA09

I wish my wife would like watches more. The Autos she has she always tells me they are broken. She'll go a week before asking me to set one. 

Women typical don't like mechanical stuff. Watches are mechanical.


----------



## O2AFAC67

rationaltime said:


> I disagree, and your photo does not appear to show
> the wrist of a female watch collector.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I agree but I believe Lord Sinclair was only illustrating a 38mm watch for our perusal. He never specified it was not shown on a female wrist and we can see it wasn't. He expressed surprise at the thread not showing the "WUS darling" he believes the SARB017 to be and reinforces his thoughts with his perception that larger watches on ladies are part and parcel of the gist of the thread. :think: Just my .02 worth of course... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## blackdot

Just popping in to say hello. Collection is seven watches strong. 

I agree that modern midsize and complicated watches are hard to come by.


----------



## KCZ

Just for discussion, how would you all define "ladies' midsize"? To me, that suggests 34-36mm. You rarely see 37mm watches, and 38mm is out of mid-size into ladies' large or men's small/dress range. Other opinions? ETA: I'm sure this answer would be strongly influenced by the decade in which the question was asked and/or generation of the respondent.


----------



## blackdot

KCZ said:


> Just for discussion, how would you all define "ladies' midsize"? To me, that suggests 34-36mm. You rarely see 37mm watches, and 38mm is out of mid-size into ladies' large or men's small/dress range. Other opinions? ETA: I'm sure this answer would be strongly influenced by the decade in which the question was asked and/or generation of the respondent.


Spot on. (Respondent in mid-20s.)


----------



## minky

I think 31-36mm would be midsize. 38 is really pushing it, I agree that'd be heading into ladies large/men's.
I wear a Galactic 36 Breitling and my husband thinks it's too big for me! He's not very into watches, and actually wears a Casio calculator watch (it's silly but he thinks it's fun).










From lug to lug the 36 JUST fits within my wrist. Am afraid 38 would hang over the wrist. I compared it to my dad's Rolex (which is, by the way, older than me) the other day, and they're actually the same size, mine being slightly thicker/heavier! Yikes. I used to think his watch was MASSIVE.

As for the original topic in question, I honestly think there's just not much selection for the ladies out there. When I first started researching watches, I wanted a higher end watch that had date, didn't use roman numerals, was automatic, round-faced, and did NOT have diamonds. How high and low I searched! All the "higher end" ladies watches (3k+) had inflated costs from unnecessary diamonds, and were often quartz! I really had to get into the men's side to find what I was looking for. I think thus far I've only seen Seiko, Rolex, and Breitling carry what fit my most basic criteria, which really puts a damper on the collecting aspect (would love to learn of other reliable brands that have pieces meeting my needs!).

And even my Breitling, which I love, is heavier and thicker than I'd like. Since nowadays with a phone always by you, a watch is really an optional thing, relegated to accessory rather than tool for the most part. As an accessory, it's also competing for wrist space along with all my other accessories, such as bracelets and bangles etc. Which is another consideration; men don't get to play with bracelets and bangles so if they want to decorate their wrist a watch is where it's at! Women really have a looooot of wrist options to choose from, less so in quality watches.

I've also read that men are swayed by numbers and women want to feel like they're part of an elite club. Watches are a great place to put a lot and lot of technical numbers, perfect to lure in the male of the species! Whereas solid diamond or gold bracelet equivalents would be more obviously exclusive and elite for women, I guess.

Eta; For my next watch I've decided on a 26mm, just need to find a good one!


----------



## O2AFAC67

minky said:


> I wear a Galactic 36 Breitling and my husband thinks it's too big for me!


And I think it is _*perfect*_ for you!  Well thought out post Minky. Thank you for sharing...
Best,
Ron


----------



## minky

You guys get all the fun watches like the Ulysse Nardin Freak and Rolex Prince, where are the <36mm versions?? :-d But then again, us ladies get way more options in the way of clothes, so I guess it balances out...

I was just checking out Seiko's Recraft series, and shaking my head at the "men's" vs "women's" collection. Men get their pick between arabic numbers, dashes and roman numerals, whereas women get... hey! Roman numerals for every! Single! One (ugh)!! And diamonds, yay! ...That's why the type of women who'd collect watches in the first place (detail obsessors), would just as soon find another hobby to sink their cash.

Despite first dipping into the watch world 4 years ago, I still only have 1 serious watch in my collection. Any interesting watches I happened to take notice of (though admittedly I've only kept half an eye out) would also happen to be way too big. Those watches that woulda, coulda been a "grail" watch simply slipped by, admired as you would a beautiful girl under 18. I would looooove to be proven wrong and have a watch I could lust after!

I consider myself very lucky to have found my match in a Breitling, with such limited options. Friends with smaller wrists would not even have been able to wear that one.
With all the technology today, why can't they start making the most interesting watches in ladies sizes? Lack of incentive? High cost of R&D for new, smaller movements?


----------



## KCZ

minky said:


> With all the technology today, why can't they start making the most interesting watches in ladies sizes? Lack of incentive? High cost of R&D for new, smaller movements?


Can someone answer this? If Longines has a movement that they use in a 38mm moonphase for men, is that movement too big for a 34-36mm moonphase for women? Are these manufacturing decisions due to technical hardware issues or just to marketing considerations?


----------



## rationaltime

I did not find a 38mm Longines moon phase watch. I see 40mm
and 42mm moonphase chronographs that look like this one.









Longines tells us the movement is the Valjoux 7751, and that looks right.








The Valjoux 7750 movement is 30.4 mm diameter. The case needs 
to enclose that and provide room for the chronograph button support.
I think that smallest case you would find for that movement would
be about 37.5 to 38 mm. To keep the proportions normal we can 
understand the tendency to make the diameter a little larger.

The Valjoux movement is automatic, and look at how the hands stack up.
I think the height of movement and hands would be more than 9mm. To
that add the crystal and case back. I guess the watch thickness would
be more than 14mm, maybe closer to 16mm.

If you can point out the 38mm non-chronograph moon phase we may
be able to guess what the smallest reasonable case size could be.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## topog123

That's a sharp watch, I like the larger watches these days just bought a Tudor Black Bay which I never thought I would. I'm actually going to get the Submariner I always loved.


----------



## blackdot

minky said:


> I think 31-36mm would be midsize. 38 is really pushing it, I agree that'd be heading into ladies large/men's.
> 
> I wear a Galactic 36 Breitling and my husband thinks it's too big for me! He's not very into watches, and actually wears a Casio calculator watch (it's silly but he thinks it's fun).
> 
> From lug to lug the 36 JUST fits within my wrist. Am afraid 38 would hang over the wrist. I compared it to my dad's Rolex (which is, by the way, older than me) the other day, and they're actually the same size, mine being slightly thicker/heavier! Yikes. I used to think his watch was MASSIVE.


36mm is my max. too.

When I first tried on my dad's DJ, 30mm dial, 36mm case - bit too large. Lo and behold, within the year, I became the proud owner of an AT with near identical dimensions. What gives?










The AT wears wider but much flatter. The DJ appears thicker on the wrist due to its raised acrylic crystal and polished and rounded sides. The AT is sporty and modern. The DJ, dressy and old-school, looks all wrong in a larger size.



minky said:


> As for the original topic in question, I honestly think there's just not much selection for the ladies out there. When I first started researching watches, I wanted a higher end watch that had date, didn't use roman numerals, was automatic, round-faced, and did NOT have diamonds. How high and low I searched!* All the "higher end" ladies watches (3k+) had inflated costs from unnecessary diamonds, and were often quartz!* I really had to get into the men's side to find what I was looking for. I think thus far I've only seen Seiko, Rolex, and Breitling carry what fit my most basic criteria, which really puts a damper on the collecting aspect (would love to learn of other reliable brands that have pieces meeting my needs!).


I know, right?!



minky said:


> And even my Breitling, which I love, is heavier and thicker than I'd like. Since nowadays with a phone always by you, a watch is really an optional thing, relegated to accessory rather than tool for the most part. As an accessory,* it's also competing for wrist space along with all my other accessories, such as bracelets and bangles etc.* Which is another consideration; men don't get to play with bracelets and bangles so if they want to decorate their wrist a watch is where it's at! Women really have a looooot of wrist options to choose from, less so in quality watches.
> 
> *I've also read that men are swayed by numbers and women want to feel like they're part of an elite club. Watches are a great place to put a lot and lot of technical numbers, perfect to lure in the male of the species! Whereas solid diamond or gold bracelet equivalents would be more obviously exclusive and elite for women, I guess.
> *
> Eta; For my next watch I've decided on a 26mm, just need to find a good one!


But, you may have lost me here. (Do not wear bracelets and bangles. Decidedly not elitist. Mr. not keen on micro-engineering.) Gently now: I feel that sometimes what we (myself included) read about the genders shapes our views, our behaviour, and ultimately, our lives, to an astonishing degree. I wonder whether we ought to break or at least avoid the paradigms instead of rehash them.

Recently, I met up with another collector to trade a few vintage items. He expressed surprise that a girl would have the purchasing power to acquire such valuables and further, have the requisite knowledge to pick out the "interesting" ones as opposed to the "blingy" ones. In his brain, he was giving me a compliment. While I took no offense, and later shared a good laugh with some boy friends about it, my heart intially sank a little. The gents on WUS and at all the GTGs have gone out of their way to make me feel welcome. Outside WUS, however, I have on occasion not been taken seriously for no reason other than my gender.


----------



## minky

blackdot said:


> 36mm is my max. too.
> 
> When I first tried on my dad's DJ, 30mm dial, 36mm case - bit too large. Lo and behold, within the year, I became the proud owner of an AT with near identical dimensions. What gives?
> 
> The AT wears wider but much flatter. The DJ appears thicker on the wrist due to its raised acrylic crystal and polished and rounded sides. The AT is sporty and modern. The DJ, dressy and old-school, looks all wrong in a larger size.


Haha, so you had the same story! Lovely Omega! I think the smooth bezel also makes it sleeker than the fluted one (as my Breitling actually sits higher on the wrist than the Rolex, so I can only conclude it's our shared shiny bezel that pulls it off). Would love to hear of any other watches that have caught your interest, or have been in your collection! Since you say that's your max as well, I'm eager to see your smaller pieces. I am very very much a newb in the world of watches, and would love some guidance from someone with a similar wrist!



blackdot said:


> But, you may have lost me here. (Do not wear bracelets and bangles. Decidedly not elitist. Mr. not keen on micro-engineering.) Gently now: I feel that sometimes what we (myself included) read about the genders shapes our views, our behaviour, and ultimately, our lives, to an astonishing degree. I wonder whether we ought to break or at least avoid the paradigms instead of rehash them.
> 
> Recently, I met up with another collector to trade a few vintage items. He expressed surprise that a girl would have the purchasing power to acquire such valuables and further, have the requisite knowledge to pick out the "interesting" ones as opposed to the "blingy" ones. In his brain, he was giving me a compliment. While I took no offense, and later shared a good laugh with some boy friends about it, my heart intially sank a little. The gents on WUS and at all the GTGs have gone out of their way to make me feel welcome. Outside WUS, however, I have on occasion not been taken seriously for no reason other than my gender.


I'm just reporting what I've read, which should not be applied to individuals of a gender. Growing up I've been told I should've been born a boy, don't know how that's supposed to be a compliment! Too often when women have masculine traits it's "cool" but if men are feminine it's looked down upon. And even the concept of what's "masculine" and what's "feminine", if you ask someone to list out traits for each you'd get the "better" traits under masculine. By better, I mean more well-paid and respected in society. For example, "ambitious", "assertive", "independent" is totally masculine. "Caring" and "warmth" gets sorted under feminine. Jobs that require caring, warmth? Teachers, waiters, babysitters... as opposed to Doctors, judges, presidents...

The real problem is not why women are feminine, but why femininity is bad. Like, it should be no "cooler" for a woman to love nice watches than it would for a man to love blingy rings (or insert other typically feminine thing here). And yet, it is what it is.

There's more diversity across individuals than there is between genders, but stereotypes will live on as long as there's two sexes. These stereotypes hurt both sexes, so its unfortunate truly. I'm luckily self-employed so I don't deal with any social ********. Yes the sexism in this world makes me want to smack a wall. All this rambling aside, what I mean is, why should women try hard to break/avoid being stereotypically female? Why should anyone avoid being feminine? Is it really so terrible? If only feminine and masculine things would be considered equal, both genders could express themselves freely without judgement.

If this is the wrong forum for this I apologize, you've just sparked a thought from me.


----------



## MJACLA09

minky said:


> You guys get all the fun watches like the Ulysse Nardin Freak and Rolex Prince, where are the <36mm versions?? :-d But then again, us ladies get way more options in the way of clothes, so I guess it balances out...
> 
> I was just checking out Seiko's Recraft series, and shaking my head at the "men's" vs "women's" collection. Men get their pick between arabic numbers, dashes and roman numerals, whereas women get... hey! Roman numerals for every! Single! One (ugh)!! And diamonds, yay! ...That's why the type of women who'd collect watches in the first place (detail obsessors), would just as soon find another hobby to sink their cash.
> 
> Despite first dipping into the watch world 4 years ago, I still only have 1 serious watch in my collection. Any interesting watches I happened to take notice of (though admittedly I've only kept half an eye out) would also happen to be way too big. Those watches that woulda, coulda been a "grail" watch simply slipped by, admired as you would a beautiful girl under 18. I would looooove to be proven wrong and have a watch I could lust after!
> 
> I consider myself very lucky to have found my match in a Breitling, with such limited options. Friends with smaller wrists would not even have been able to wear that one.
> With all the technology today, why can't they start making the most interesting watches in ladies sizes? Lack of incentive? High cost of R&D for new, smaller movements?


Why not look to vintage watches?

Tons in the sizing you look for and many very simple designs that could meet this criteria. You also mentioned it's a accessory over function. So who cares if it's a tough runner.


----------



## minky

MJACLA09 said:


> Why not look to vintage watches?
> 
> Tons in the sizing you look for and many very simple designs that could meet this criteria. You also mentioned it's a accessory over function. So who cares if it's a tough runner.


I am (and found many that come close but none yet that are "it")! Some really stunning ones I saw, are simply too old and don't work anymore, being sold as parts. How sad that they made these things 30 years ago but can't be bothered to anymore. I wonder why. However I do care if it's a tough runner, since a watch still has to, well, run. I prefer low-maintenance accessories which is why I'd also likely never own a tourbillon despite how interesting they are.

If I wanted function I'd be going purely digital, there's plenty of digital offerings that pack a whole lotta function for the money. However, I would venture average people are into mechanical watches for something entirely other than function--soul! There's just something so charming about a watch, so small and compact, that ticks away all by itself without any electrical help. Like a living heartbeat almost.


----------



## MJACLA09

minky said:


> I am (and found many that come close but none yet that are "it")! Some really stunning ones I saw, are simply too old and don't work anymore, being sold as parts. How sad that they made these things 30 years ago but can't be bothered to anymore. I wonder why. However I do care if it's a tough runner, since a watch still has to, well, run. I prefer low-maintenance accessories which is why I'd also likely never own a tourbillon despite how interesting they are.
> 
> If I wanted function I'd be going purely digital, there's plenty of digital offerings that pack a whole lotta function for the money. However, I would venture average people are into mechanical watches for something entirely other than function--soul! There's just something so charming about a watch, so small and compact, that ticks away all by itself without any electrical help. Like a living heartbeat almost.


Patience you'll find your next watches.

80% of the fun is the hunt.


----------



## O2AFAC67

This has become such a thoroughly interesting and enjoyable thread to read.  Brings back memories of discussions about watches with my late wife who enjoyed Gent's size watches not because they were "masculine" but because they offered more "wrist presence" for her enjoyment and because they were more legible to her aging eyesight. My Lady friend today shares that opinion completely. Both women expressed amazement at the intricacy of mechanical movements shown through display backs or skeletonized dials. Both liked complications such as chrono, day/date and especially moon phase. "Bling", i.e., gold, diamonds or accessory bracelets, bangles or rings was treated like the "jewelry" it is, worn according to occasion or location. Sure, gender "difference" is as old as time but being comfortable in one's own skin absolves and rectifies the difference quite readily IMHO... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## blackdot

minky said:


> Haha, so you had the same story! Lovely Omega! I think the smooth bezel also makes it sleeker than the fluted one (as my Breitling actually sits higher on the wrist than the Rolex, so I can only conclude it's our shared shiny bezel that pulls it off). Would love to hear of any other watches that have caught your interest, or have been in your collection! Since you say that's your max as well, I'm eager to see your smaller pieces. I am very very much a newb in the world of watches, and would love some guidance from someone with a similar wrist!


Yup, same story. I'd say that the smooth bezel is part of the Galactic and AT's contemporary looks. Would I wear a 36mm classic, dressier piece with smooth bezel? I don't know.

The smallest is 34mm. Perfect fit. Tons of compliments.










Once upon a time, I had a vintage Omega Seamaster, 34.5mm, very thin. You'd think it would fit perfectly too. But, no - a pale disc floating awkwardly on my arm, always out of place. With straight lugs, it appeared surprisingly "masculine". ;-) Bet it would have been spectacular on the Mr. suited and booted.










I also had a Seiko diver, 33mm across the bezel. It was perfectly wearable but just a touch too small to keep around. The divers that will be buried with me are Squale 1515, which measure just 1mm wider across the bezel but wear noticeably larger than the Seiko diver due to a thinner bezel and straight sides.



minky said:


> I'm just reporting what I've read, which should not be applied to individuals of a gender. Growing up I've been told I should've been born a boy, don't know how that's supposed to be a compliment! Too often when women have masculine traits it's "cool" but if men are feminine it's looked down upon. And even the concept of what's "masculine" and what's "feminine", if you ask someone to list out traits for each you'd get the "better" traits under masculine. By better, I mean more well-paid and respected in society. *For example, "ambitious", "assertive", "independent" is totally masculine. "Caring" and "warmth" gets sorted under feminine. Jobs that require caring, warmth? Teachers, waiters, babysitters... as opposed to Doctors, judges, presidents...*
> 
> The real problem is not why women are feminine, but why femininity is bad. Like, it should be no "cooler" for a woman to love nice watches than it would for a man to love blingy rings (or insert other typically feminine thing here). And yet, it is what it is.
> 
> There's more diversity across individuals than there is between genders, but stereotypes will live on as long as there's two sexes. These stereotypes hurt both sexes, so its unfortunate truly. I'm luckily self-employed so I don't deal with any social ********. Yes the sexism in this world makes me want to smack a wall. All this rambling aside, what I mean is, why should women try hard to break/avoid being stereotypically female? Why should anyone avoid being feminine? Is it really so terrible? If only feminine and masculine things would be considered equal, both genders could express themselves freely without judgement.
> 
> If this is the wrong forum for this I apologize, you've just sparked a thought from me.


We could all use more caring doctors, judges and world leaders......

Just to clarify - I wasn't suggesting that we should actively avoid traits widely perceived to be feminine. If you (not _you_, just a hypo) happen to adore pink, bling, elitism, dishing out tender care, and so on, you do you! You're absolutely right that no one should be penalised. Separately, stereotypes are harmful, and while they will probably exist till the end of time, a) should we perpetuate them through inter alia the terms in which we couch our dialogue, and b) could we diminish their importance or widen them so that they become less meaningful, as many have done before us? In other words, I wasn't suggesting: I think that bling is awesome. --> But, bling is generally seen as feminine. --> Therefore, I must avoid blingy things. I was asking whether we might avoid rehashing stereotypes, e.g. "Women love shiny things! Men love technical things!" Because such generalisations could ultimately hinder or hurt someone, male or female, whether stigma is attached to loving shiny things or not. Stereotypes can't be broken by women who previously loved shiny things casting off said shiny things just to stick it to the male chauvinist pigs, but by people who stop saying, "Women love shiny things."

Now, about vintage...... I just took delivery of this beauty. 35mm.


----------



## minky

Nice 34mm! The leather is a nice look on that one. It does look right at home on your wrist. Have you any recommendations for <30mm? I'd really prefer new but vintage is alright if it works with no fuss.

I see I've misunderstood you, who were already a step ahead! In that case I agree, it's not the best thing to quote, though I was only attempting to answer the thread's question. What would you guess is the reason for the lack of females for this hobby, in that case?


----------



## KCZ

rationaltime said:


> I did not find a 38mm Longines moon phase watch. I see 40mm
> and 42mm moonphase chronographs that look like this one.
> 
> View attachment 7023082
> 
> 
> Longines tells us the movement is the Valjoux 7751, and that looks right.
> View attachment 7023170
> 
> 
> The Valjoux 7750 movement is 30.4 mm diameter. The case needs
> to enclose that and provide room for the chronograph button support.
> I think that smallest case you would find for that movement would
> be about 37.5 to 38 mm. To keep the proportions normal we can
> understand the tendency to make the diameter a little larger.
> 
> The Valjoux movement is automatic, and look at how the hands stack up.
> I think the height of movement and hands would be more than 9mm. To
> that add the crystal and case back. I guess the watch thickness would
> be more than 14mm, maybe closer to 16mm.
> 
> If you can point out the 38mm non-chronograph moon phase we may
> be able to guess what the smallest reasonable case size could be.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I can't find the 38mm Longines online that I previously tried on, but I think you've answered my question. If a moonphase mvmt is 30mm and requires a 38mm case, that's a legitimate reason for the dearth of auto moonphase watches in women's sizes. Are dual-time mvmts of a similar size such that they require 38mm cases? Because there aren't many women's dual-time watches out there either.


----------



## KCZ

O2AFAC67 said:


> This has become such a thoroughly interesting and enjoyable thread to read.  Brings back memories of discussions about watches with my late wife who enjoyed Gent's size watches not because they were "masculine" but because they offered more "wrist presence" for her enjoyment and because they were more legible to her aging eyesight. My Lady friend today shares that opinion completely. Both women expressed amazement at the intricacy of mechanical movements shown through display backs or skeletonized dials. Both liked *complications such as chrono, day/date and especially moon phase.* "Bling", i.e., gold, diamonds or accessory bracelets, bangles or rings was treated like the "jewelry" it is, worn according to occasion or location. Sure, gender "difference" is as old as time but being comfortable in one's own skin absolves and rectifies the difference quite readily IMHO... :think:
> Best,
> Ron


Could you share which complication watches they have/had? And some of your photos would be great. 



blackdot said:


> Yup, same story. I'd say that the smooth bezel is part of the Galactic and AT's contemporary looks. Would I wear a 36mm classic, dressier piece with smooth bezel? I don't know.
> 
> The smallest is 34mm. Perfect fit. Tons of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a Seiko diver, 33mm across the bezel. It was perfectly wearable but just a touch too small to keep around. *The divers that will be buried with me are Squale 1515*, which measure just 1mm wider across the bezel but wear noticeably larger than the Seiko diver due to a thinner bezel and straight sides.
> 
> Just to clarify - I wasn't suggesting that we should actively avoid traits widely perceived to be feminine. If you (not _you_, just a hypo) happen to adore pink, bling, elitism, dishing out tender care, and so on, you do you! You're absolutely right that no one should be penalised. Separately, stereotypes are harmful, and while they will probably exist till the end of time, a) should we perpetuate them through inter alia the terms in which we couch our dialogue, and b) could we diminish their importance or widen them so that they become less meaningful, as many have done before us? In other words, I wasn't suggesting: I think that bling is awesome. --> But, bling is generally seen as feminine. --> Therefore, I must avoid blingy things. I was asking whether we might avoid rehashing stereotypes, e.g. "Women love shiny things! Men love technical things!" Because such generalisations could ultimately hinder or hurt someone, male or female, whether stigma is attached to loving shiny things or not. Stereotypes can't be broken by women who previously loved shiny things casting off said shiny things just to stick it to the male chauvinist pigs, but by people who stop saying, "Women love shiny things."
> 
> Now, about vintage...... I just took delivery of this beauty. 35mm.


Very nice watches there. Do you have a photo of the Squale on your wrist? That's 36mm, yes? I thought I was the only Squale fan in this forum.









And as for the stereotype discussion, I've always gone for both sides of the dichotomy...watches *and* bling. ;-) Now, do you (collective you) think women are more interested/appreciative/critical of the aesthetics of watches than men are? I know I am. The watch has to have perfect symmetry, face color, numeral size, etc, etc. If it doesn't look just right, I don't want it.


----------



## rationaltime

KCZ said:


> I can't find the 38mm Longines online that I previously tried on, but I think you've answered my question. If a moonphase mvmt is 30mm and requires a 38mm case, that's a legitimate reason for the dearth of auto moonphase watches in women's sizes. Are dual-time mvmts of a similar size such that they require 38mm cases? Because there aren't many women's dual-time watches out there either.


In general I think we can say no. Of course the minimum case size depends
on the size of the movement. However, most dual time movements are smaller
than the Longines model shown above.

For example, this Nivrel model N 410 uses an ETA 2892A2 movement with
a module added to provide dual time and power reserve indicator functions.
The 24 hour hand can be advanced by pushing a small button set in the
side of the case. The case size is about 35.5 x 9.5 mm.









ETA makes a movement with a central 24 hour hand. That movement
is the ETA 2893-2. It is the same size as the ETA 2892A2 movement.
It would fit in this same Nivrel case, and maybe even down to about
34mm. Why don't you see these smaller dual time watches? I suppose
market demand is an important factor.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## plaidington

OMG that 34mm grand seiko. VERY nice.

My max is typically 36mm. I do have a Tag 1500 that is 37mm but it is fairly thin and has short lugs.

My wish list includes:

Omega Seamaster AT 34mm
Brietling SuperOcean 36mm
Tudor Style 34mm


----------



## 2rcbg

Hey there,

I can't call myself a collector, but I've recently gotten into vintage watches and I want to learn more about them (that's why I joined these forums).

I agree with the not rehashing stereotypes. I started out not knowing anything about the watch industry apart from what I saw in window displays (I live in Geneva by the way, so there's quite a lot of those here) and I was struck by the sheer lack of options in style that weren't gendered. I would often see watches worn by my male friends that I wanted for myself but which just didn't exist in a ladies version, or they did but the maker had changed the style to make it rose gold. Again, don't get me wrong, rose gold is fine and I have drooled over several vintage deco cocktail watches in rose gold, but what bothered me was the fact that the maker thought that he needed to make a particular men's watch in rose gold in order to sell it to women.

I once walked into a watch shop and was browsing simple models in stainless steel and the seller came over to suggest some more 'feminine' models in another case: they were all diamond encrusted. And if I had been looking for a nice dress watch those would've been perfect, but the way the seller immediately re-directed me, it felt like I just didn't have the option of looking at anything else. Like 'oh no, those aren't for you... these are'. In short, options are always better. Like yes do the rose gold but do the simple non-flowery stainless version for women too.

Anyway, the watch that got me interested was the Cartier Tank. And I think it says something about that watch that it's so popular with women. I mean Cartier is a jewler and a lot of their women's watches are going to be flowery and bling, but I think the sucess of the Tank with women comes from those of us who appreciate a piece that kind of broke the mold for what a women's watch could be, that gave them additional options. I started looking into the history of Cartier and then other brands, and I still don't know nearly enough but I find I'm a lot more interested in the history of the industry, as well as in watch designs and their mechanisms... though I still very much a newbie when it comes to watches.


----------



## KCZ

I think Cartier's experience and expertise as a jeweler is what makes the tank so aesthetically pleasing. It simply looks better, even without diamonds, than some other rectangular watches like the Longines Dolce Vita, or anything by Bedat.


----------



## helvetika

blackdot said:


> Yup, same story. I'd say that the smooth bezel is part of the Galactic and AT's contemporary looks. Would I wear a 36mm classic, dressier piece with smooth bezel? I don't know.
> 
> The smallest is 34mm. Perfect fit. Tons of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, about vintage...... I just took delivery of this beauty. 35mm.


This is gorgeous; As are some of the others shown in this thread.

As it has been stated, I think it is true that some woman who enjoy watches never get further than the fashion types. This is how I started off a few years ago, but started researching and my notion of what I wanted totally changed. It was a matter of ignorance, I saw something that looked nice & thought I wanted it. So glad I never plunged into spending hundreds of dollars on one of these. I did throw $20 on a quartz Eyki & for $20, how can you go wrong? I actually like it. When I was first out of school at my first job, my goals were to buy a nice ring, a nice watch, a fur coat & a piano ( that was in the mid-70's). I never did get the last two, but I did buy a Seiko that took me months and months to pay for, on time. (That was a thing at the jeweller's back then). Unfortunately I never kept that watch, I don't even know what happened to it.

I have found a couple of other women at work who are into watches, but they're talking Guess, Fossil or MK watches. Still, it is watch appreciation or camaraderie.


----------



## JDBCN

blackdot said:


> Yup, same story. I'd say that the smooth bezel is part of the Galactic and AT's contemporary looks. Would I wear a 36mm classic, dressier piece with smooth bezel? I don't know.
> 
> The smallest is 34mm. Perfect fit. Tons of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once upon a time, I had a vintage Omega Seamaster, 34.5mm, very thin. You'd think it would fit perfectly too. But, no - a pale disc floating awkwardly on my arm, always out of place. With straight lugs, it appeared surprisingly "masculine". ;-) Bet it would have been spectacular on the Mr. suited and booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a Seiko diver, 33mm across the bezel. It was perfectly wearable but just a touch too small to keep around. The divers that will be buried with me are Squale 1515, which measure just 1mm wider across the bezel but wear noticeably larger than the Seiko diver due to a thinner bezel and straight sides.
> 
> We could all use more caring doctors, judges and world leaders......
> 
> Just to clarify - I wasn't suggesting that we should actively avoid traits widely perceived to be feminine. If you (not _you_, just a hypo) happen to adore pink, bling, elitism, dishing out tender care, and so on, you do you! You're absolutely right that no one should be penalised. Separately, stereotypes are harmful, and while they will probably exist till the end of time, a) should we perpetuate them through inter alia the terms in which we couch our dialogue, and b) could we diminish their importance or widen them so that they become less meaningful, as many have done before us? In other words, I wasn't suggesting: I think that bling is awesome. --> But, bling is generally seen as feminine. --> Therefore, I must avoid blingy things. I was asking whether we might avoid rehashing stereotypes, e.g. "Women love shiny things! Men love technical things!" Because such generalisations could ultimately hinder or hurt someone, male or female, whether stigma is attached to loving shiny things or not. Stereotypes can't be broken by women who previously loved shiny things casting off said shiny things just to stick it to the male chauvinist pigs, but by people who stop saying, "Women love shiny things."
> 
> Now, about vintage...... I just took delivery of this beauty. 35mm.


Which Grand Seiko do you own? I love it!


----------



## murokello

rationaltime said:


> In general I think we can say no. Of course the minimum case size depends
> on the size of the movement. However, most dual time movements are smaller
> than the Longines model shown above.
> 
> For example, this Nivrel model N 410 uses an ETA 2892A2 movement with
> a module added to provide dual time and power reserve indicator functions.
> The 24 hour hand can be advanced by pushing a small button set in the
> side of the case. The case size is about 35.5 x 9.5 mm.
> 
> View attachment 7034017
> 
> 
> ETA makes a movement with a central 24 hour hand. That movement
> is the ETA 2893-2. It is the same size as the ETA 2892A2 movement.
> It would fit in this same Nivrel case, and maybe even down to about
> 34mm. Why don't you see these smaller dual time watches? I suppose
> market demand is an important factor.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Or you can buy the real thing in stead of a "copy". Patek 5148.


----------



## rationaltime

murokello said:


> Or you can buy the real thing in stead of a "copy". Patek 5148.
> 
> View attachment 7786010


That looks like a 5134G. I would say the Nivrel is not a copy.
The Nivrel also fits the requested 34-36mm size range, while
the 5134G does not.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## murokello

rationaltime said:


> That looks like a 5134G. I would say the Nivrel is not a copy.
> The Nivrel also fits the requested 34-36mm size range, while
> the 5134G does not.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yes it is 5134. But still think that Nivrel is just a cheap "copy".

If that is too big then what about 5034, it is only 34mm.


----------



## blackdot

JDBCN said:


> Which Grand Seiko do you own? I love it!


Thanks! So do I!

SBGF015 (cal. 8J HAQ with independent hours hand). Closest GS available now is probably the SBGF029.

I happen to be wearing it today on dark brown or burgundy cordovan. Live pic:










(Apologies for the fluro lighting.)


----------



## JDBCN

blackdot said:


> Thanks! So do I!
> 
> SBGF015 (cal. 8J HAQ with independent hours hand). Closest GS available now is probably the SBGF029.
> 
> I happen to be wearing it today on dark brown or burgundy cordovan. Live pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the fluro lighting.)


GORGEOUS!


----------



## vladkuk

You must really love your wife


----------



## Juansavage

It's the same reason men like guns, flashlights, knives, cars, radios, speakers, etc. and women dont. Men have gear heads.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewheeles

I don't really understand why more women aren't interested in it especially since wrist watches started out as women's jewelry. I really think it has a lot to do with the fact that it's just not considered a social norm. If a women is around other women who are actively interested in watches then she is generally much more open to it herself. I was interested in watches from a young age despite not really knowing anyone else who was and about a year ago when I mentioned to my two sisters that I wanted to go to a watch seminar they both immediately hopped on bored and it turned out they where already interested in watches as well.


----------



## KCZ

I think you're right. If you look at a fashion forum, there's usually an area for watches with fairly lengthy discussions simply because there are other women there who share that interest. I think women are more reluctant to seek out forums like this, where men predominate, whether it's for watches or cars. If you read through this thread alone, there are a few pretty sexist remarks (^) and the mods have already deleted a couple of the worst ones.


----------



## Heinz

Us boys are preoccupied with toys and women have more common sense? LOL, that's my guess!

My wife inherited a few from my mom; a Rado, a Raymond Weil and an old white gold watch, tiny thing, my dad had bought for my mom while he was in the service. I've bought her mostly diamonds over the years, trying to plant the watch bug though...


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ Good luck. I bought my wife a gold Michael Kors chrono, because she was wearing some fashion brand with fake subdials (I almost disowned her). Then I bought her the same watch in silver because she asked, which is a start I guess. I forcibly bought her a Baby-G, which she rarely ever wears. I'm trying...


----------



## scentedlead

Prdrers said:


> ^^^ Good luck. I bought my wife a gold Michael Kors chrono, because she was wearing some fashion brand with fake subdials (I almost disowned her). Then I bought her the same watch in silver because she asked, which is a start I guess. I forcibly bought her a Baby-G, which she rarely ever wears. I'm trying...


I disdain fake subdials as much as the next person here however . . .

I have seen chronographs with the subdials' hands set all randomly and multi-function watches with the day, date, 24-hour, and/or sun-moon set wrongly. And when I point this out, lots of times, people (lots of men included!) will say something along the lines of, "Oh, I don't know/care about how to use this thing. I just liked the way it looked."

Given how many people will buy and wear a watch that they have no clue how to use, there might be a level of honesty in wearing a watch with fake subdials.


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ Oh I agree completely. My wife bought the original fashion watch because she liked how it looked. I seriously doubt she's ever even pushed the button to start the chrono on either of her MKs, unless it was by accident, lol.


----------



## Heinz

Before we were wed I bought her a Wittnauer which is still in the mix but it eats batteries like nobody's business. Then an Invicta automatic diver (lady size), and the strangest thing, the second hand apparently caught one of the other hands and bent itself all around...


----------



## Heinz

I suppose I oughtta pull them all out and post some pics up, huh.

Especially the old tiny one. That's something.


----------



## Smudge

My wife is far more practical than I, AND she has far more choices for jewelry. (Men are limited in that aspect.) I have tried to buy her nice watches and she goes for something more useful. With all of the cool jewelry, purses, shoes and other ways to bring bling into the wardrobes of ladies these days, I think that a watch is one of the few places for men to show originality and differentiation.


----------



## Ghettoe

Female here but not a collector. I just never collect anything owing to being huge on minimalism. I feel uncomfortable when I own too much of anything. Anyway, my orient Mako arrived. I haven't worn a watch in about two years since I lost my last one. Also I've never bought a female watch as they look ridiculous. I think this is why fashion watches are popular. I find even the Michael Kors watches look better than most of these well known brands in terms of female watches.

The downsize is, the watch on my wrists look huge!


----------



## fiona_jdn

Ghettoe said:


> The downsize is, the watch on my wrists look huge!


Looks good!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmaria1120

I'm obsessed with watches and I'm a female. I can't explain the lack of collectors. In fact my story is completely opposite of most of these threads. My husband is not that into watches but has a nice collection thanks to me. I love buying watches for him, men have so many more choices when it comes to automatic and high end watches. I'm looking to purchase my first automatic, I really like the Eterna Kontiki Automatic Diver for ladies. 

So to all my watch divas, does anyone have any other suggestions for Automatic ladies watches ($3,000 or less)? I don't actually dive so it does not have to be a dive watch.


----------



## jr3352

dmaria1120 said:


> I'm obsessed with watches and I'm a female. I can't explain the lack of collectors. In fact my story is completely opposite of most of these threads. My husband is not that into watches but has a nice collection thanks to me. I love buying watches for him, men have so many more choices when it comes to automatic and high end watches. I'm looking to purchase my first automatic, I really like the Eterna Kontiki Automatic Diver for ladies.
> 
> So to all my watch divas, does anyone have any other suggestions for Automatic ladies watches ($3,000 or less)? I don't actually dive so it does not have to be a dive watch.


Hi, I have the oris aquis in black and love it. My husband is the same as yours he's not too interested in watches but I insisted that we buy the oris aquis his and her set and it's become his favorite watch to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

dmaria1120 said:


> I'm obsessed with watches and I'm a female. I can't explain the lack of collectors. In fact my story is completely opposite of most of these threads. My husband is not that into watches but has a nice collection thanks to me. I love buying watches for him, men have so many more choices when it comes to automatic and high end watches. I'm looking to purchase my first automatic, I really like the Eterna Kontiki Automatic Diver for ladies.
> 
> So to all my watch divas, does anyone have any other suggestions for Automatic ladies watches ($3,000 or less)? I don't actually dive so it does not have to be a dive watch.


Any criteria? So many choices out there!

Tudor 79500 Heritage Black Bay is top of my wishlist at the moment. Info: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/with-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay-36

Alternatively, another Omega? A Seamaster this time? I own and prefer my AT to the latest collection.











Ghettoe said:


> Female here but not a collector. I just never collect anything owing to being huge on minimalism. I feel uncomfortable when I own too much of anything. Anyway, my orient Mako arrived. I haven't worn a watch in about two years since I lost my last one. Also I've never bought a female watch as they look ridiculous. I think this is why fashion watches are popular. I find even the Michael Kors watches look better than most of these well known brands in terms of female watches.
> 
> The downsize is, the watch on my wrists look huge!
> 
> View attachment 9166946


I personally don't care for overhang...... But, hey, it's not my wrist! :-d


----------



## dmaria1120

jr3352 said:


> Hi, I have the oris aquis in black and love it. My husband is the same as yours he's not too interested in watches but I insisted that we buy the oris aquis his and her set and it's become his favorite watch to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I really like the Oris Aquis Date with Diamonds. Looks like a nice automatic for the price. Have to start saving now, lol.


----------



## Will3020

My wife collects and a huge fan of Michael Kors watches, bags, shoes, accessories...and under else under the sun. :roll:


----------



## O2AFAC67

blackdot said:


> A Seamaster this time? I own and prefer my AT to the latest collection.
> 
> View attachment 9371218


Absolutely gorgeous piece!! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Prdrers

Will3020 said:


> My wife collects and a huge fan of Michael Kors watches, bags, shoes, accessories...and under else under the sun. :roll:


I've bought my wife every watch she's asked for, which are 3 Michael Kors. One is gold, one silver, and one rose gold. I also forced a pinkish Baby G whale upon her.? Oh well, she likes 'em.


----------



## KCZ

blackdot said:


> Alternatively, another Omega? A Seamaster this time? I own and prefer my AT to the latest collection.
> 
> View attachment 9371218


I love that. The current ladies' AT models all have diamond indices, which are very pretty but I wish we had another option. I really wanted the last James Bond AT but it wasn't made in a mid-size.


----------



## blackdot

KCZ said:


> I love that. The current ladies' AT models all have diamond indices, which are very pretty but I wish we had another option. I really wanted the last James Bond AT but it wasn't made in a mid-size.


Agree - diamonds only for a sports watch series?

The dark blue teak dial? Sure it was. Bet you could still find one.

34mm, cal. 8520 (mine is wider but flatter)

Model 522.10.34.20.03.001


----------



## frankie

My wife has a collection but it's grown through me buying watches for her, she's now got a nice Tag, 2 x Omega,s, 1 x Channel and her farthes watch for the 40s, I class them as a collective collection as I get as much enjoyment seeing them on her wrist.


----------



## blackdot

frankie said:


> My wife has a collection but it's grown through me buying watches for her, she's now got a nice Tag, 2 x Omega,s, 1 x Channel and her farthes watch for the 40s, I class them as a collective collection as I get as much enjoyment seeing them on her wrist.


Frankie, I get that. The Mr. has a little collection built entirely by yours truly. His collection, though small, is more carefully curated than my own, and IMO, he wears them all better than I wear any of mine!


----------



## KCZ

blackdot said:


> Agree - diamonds only for a sports watch series?
> 
> The dark blue teak dial? Sure it was. Bet you could still find one.
> 
> 34mm, cal. 8520 (mine is wider but flatter)
> 
> Model 522.10.34.20.03.001


No, that's the London Olympics model. I meant the Bond Spectre watch. It's only available as a 41.5mm model. Way too big for me.


----------



## pebins

Not quite a collector, but I'm certainly more interested in watches than jewelry. Currently I have a Cartier Tank Francaise and a JLC Reverso Ultra Thin. I'm not as much a fan of Cartier as I used to be so I may replace the Tank, but not sure with what yet. Several years ago I had a Constellation and felt Omega didn't have any styles I liked. The weight of the Reverso feels so perfect on my wrist that I don't know if I'll ever find anything I like as much!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

My wife helped me pick out my first automatic watch (Tissot Quadrato) when we were still dating, and I often seek her opinion on purchases for myself. 

She didn't really have an interest in watches and didn't wear one until I won the Ablogtowatch trip to Geneva and we got to see Frederique Constant in action. She started taking an interest in the craftsmanship and mechanical movements, and expressed the same question why women in general don't have the same interest in timepieces as men. Probably because watch companies mostly advertise the look rather than emphasize the craftsmanship for women, and that seems an outdated philosophy. The lack of mechanical watches for women maddens her. 

On that trip we ended up both a Swatch and a Cartier Miss Pasha for her, followed quickly by another FC Manufacture (after all, they were awesome to us). She put together a grail list and I have been on the lookout for sales and pre-owned pieces, and we ended up collecting three more for her, all automatics - a Cartier Roadster, Omega Ladymatic, and Chanel J12. I'm actually a little jealous of her collection!


----------



## headless

eliindetroit said:


> Do you think it could also be that perhaps females are not encouraged from a young age to be into mechanics, electronics and tinkering with things? My grandfather that gave me my first watch was on my father's side. The grandparents on my mother's side encouraged housekeeping, cooking, and being ladylike. There wasn't much discussions or activities around mechanics, electronics, or tinkering.


I'm going to say yes. I don't think there is anything innate about being drawn to mechanics, electronics, tinkering, horses, cooking, or anything else. I think girls are everything from not-encouraged to actively discouraged when showing interests in traditionally "masculine" stuff. There's a commercial showing a girl being discouraged from doing this, that, or the other ("give your brother the hammer, you might hurt yourself") until at the end she seems to be looking at a flier for a science fair but she's focussing on the glass in the announcement case as a mirror for lipstick. Kinda heartbreaking.

To put it more bluntly: When talking about masculine v feminine, I think it's all made up. Everyone (in the West) knows that blue is the color for boys... except at one time pink was considered the "stronger" color so it was blue for girls, pink for boys. I don't think anything else is less arbitrary or contrived than the color scheme.


----------



## headless

muliade said:


> I just started collecting recently and I find watches so fascinating. However, I don't find "ladies" watches appealing at all and I feel like their styling is over-feminized. I wish the watch industry would make more mid-sized divers and military watches for smaller wrists. In terms of watch collecting itself, it has a huge masculine label all over it--I haven't found any female coworkers or friends that are serious about watches


If you're at all interested in the hunt for out-of-production watches, I don't don't much about them but there's the Tudor "Mini Sub" model. They also made a mid-size (the "Mid Sub"?).


----------



## Ravenne

muliade said:


> I just started collecting recently and I find watches so fascinating. However, I don't find "ladies" watches appealing at all and I feel like their styling is over-feminized. I wish the watch industry would make more mid-sized divers and military watches for smaller wrists. In terms of watch collecting itself, it has a huge masculine label all over it--I haven't found any female coworkers or friends that are serious about watches


I have a couple of suggestions, if you're still on the hunt. Victorinox makes an automatic mid-size diver called the Maverick. I'm actually saving up for one now. It comes in blue and black and is really a very sharp looking watch. Not a screw down crown, but it's got the water resistance for everyday wear, which is all I'm looking for. There's also the women's version of the Citizen Excalibur. It's not an automatic, i's an Eco-Drive, but it is an ISO rated dive watch with a screw-down crown. They're both 34mm. Citizen also makes a mid-size version of their Promaster.


----------



## LZG

Not really a collector exactly, but I'm a girl that likes nice mechanical watches. My thoughts on why there aren't that many female watch collectors are they are happy enough with mass market, trendy fashion watches sold at the likes of Macys or JC Penny and don't think to look too far beyond that. My mother is one of those women with a drawer full of inexpensive quartz fashion watches. My reason for moving beyond that mindset is I'm kind of a design snob and poor fit and finish drives me crazy. I was also sick of dealing with batteries and I always liked the mechanical watches some family members had. Several years ago I came here looking for my first automatic mechanical watch and purchased a Vostok Amphibia 420 case style- my specifications at the time being no pink, bling, gold finish, dainty hyper feminine design, and a price tag under $100 USD (university student at the time). I haven't looked back since then and now own several mechanical watches- two Amphibia 420s green face paratrooper and plain black, an inherited Zodiac Seawolf white face, blue bezel (belonged to father) and my granddad's gold Elgin railroad pocket watch. Maybe women's interest in watches is limited by the narrow options marketed to them? Maybe because traditionally feminine design only really appeals to an ever shrinking group of women as fashions and roles in the world at large evolve?


----------



## ImVossy

Re: the drawer full of quartzes comment. I cracked up, it's so true that's what a lot of women want. Something fashionable which they can coordinate with an outfit for a "look". I don't see this too differently from having a closet full of $30 hard-to-match shoes though. You may have a killer outfit once you put all it together and I applaud those women - but I just don't have the time, energy, or creativity for that.

I'd rather my "look" be some classic pieces which I can wear regularly and look effortlessly polished. I'm going to get much more use out of some diamond studs and a Rolex which matches everything I own than boxes of costume jewelry, unique looking watches, and some shoes which I can only wear every third Friday with a green scarf. It really comes down to cost per wear.

One interesting thing is that I work in a predominantly male field and my knowledge of watches has led to some interesting conversations over beers after work. I can't talk sports, but I can fawn over their new IWC or chat design aesthetics. It's a heck of a lot safer than discussing politics.


----------



## KCZ

Great post, ImVossy. I do have some nice quartz watches, but I'm occasionally guilty of the fashion watch-outfit coordination vice. I wanted a teal-turquoise watch for the longest time and I would have paid quite a bit for a quality automatic in that color, but I don't think one exists. One day I saw a teal Invicta online. It was boxed in a set of three watches (teal, black, and a horrid pink) for $129, and I thought WTH, so I bought it. I actually liked the teal one and wore it a fair amount. The minute hand on the horrid pink one never worked so I threw it out, and the battery on the teal one died after about three months, so I cannibalized the battery from the black one and threw that one out. I still have and wear the $129 teal watch, but your post made me recall this whole foray into fashion watches.


----------



## nami13

I am female and I love watches. I will admit I'm also into shoes and clothes and purses - within reason and within my means. I have had decent quality watches over the years - A quartz Tag H, a Tissot and a Raymond Weil. My husband introduced me to automatic/mechanical watches and I visited a watchmaking shop in Geneva and that was it. I would be happy with two automatic watches one silver/white dial and one with black/grey dial. When I was looking for a mid-size last year I was at my wits end. I don't like small watches and I cant pull off a 40-42 mm watch with my petite frame.

The choices were so limited in the 35-38 mm range. Most of my girl friends think I wear men's watches, frankly I don't care.

I think there are fewer female collectors in this category a)because at this price point - 4k you can get diamond jewelry, a Chanel purse etc. which to some may hold more value. And b) the choices are seriously limited in terms of size. 

I am analytical so the automatic movement fascinates me. but it is safe to say I am an exception not the norm.


----------



## mrv

I am female and I collect watches. I mostly like Omegas, this is just part of my collection, I have about 10 Omegas, mostly vintage quartz. I learned how to polish and brush them myself, I mostly buy them used and restore them to like new condition. I started with mechanicals and automatic, but found out I don't have time to set and wind them up every time I need to go somewhere, so I switched to quartz. Omegas Constellation are my favorite, they are so thin, elegant and smooth, so feminine, and have a wonderful feeling of flowing river stream on your wrist. I have a 6" wrist, so I will not buy a watch larger than a traditional women's 25 mm, they seem too heavy and large for me. I do not like contemporary large women watches, they look like you're wearing a hockey puck on your wrist, and my hand gets tired. I befriended a watch repair guy who services and repairs my watches, and he says he never met a female watch collector who would be seriously into good Swiss watches, not just a fashion kind.


----------



## KCZ

Wow, that is a very nice collection. We need pictures of the others too, and a close-up of the watch on the right...I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## mrv

Here is more of my collection, it's hard to take a good picture... the steel and gold on the bottom is Concord. I have another Concord 14K gold and diamonds, but I'm currently selling it..

The last on the right on my previous picture is a gold-plated mechanical from the 60s or 70s, I think...


----------



## KCZ

Very, very nice collection. I hope you wear them all!


----------



## mrv

Yes, of course I wear them all...


----------



## CLEwatch

Hi, I joined the forum because of this topic. I retired from my job as a medical technologist and started working on pocket watches.  I took a class in watch repair a few years ago and it was 15 guys and me. I like science and mechanical things and agreed with the early statement in this post "Do you think it could also be that perhaps females are not encouraged from a young age to be into mechanics, electronics and tinkering with things?" When I graduated from high school secretaries, nurses, and teachers were jobs for females. I'm so glad the times have changed with women becoming engineers, architects, and doctors. I'm not sure the watch repair will be flooded with women, but it is nice to converse with others on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, and welcome to watchuseek.

It is good to hear from someone who enjoys working on watches. I hope
you will start a discussion somewhere on the forum and post some photos.

It is not clear the watch repair field will be flooded with either women or men,
but that is different topic.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## longstride

My wife is not so into watches, but she certainly does have a strong sense of fashion/style. The watches she own's I bought for her and she wears them all...

Rolex Lady Datejust. - pink champagne face, diamonds 28mm (quite small, feminine)

Seiko 2205 Lady diver. - black face, High beat movement, Vintage 1970. (mid size 35mm)

Anonimo Millimetri. - Cream face, two crowns (large size 44mm)

...so it gives her a variety of looks/sizes and let's her present herself differently - casual/sporty/business/formal.

The single biggest reason thast I think men are into watches more than women is that the wrist watch is one of the few pieces of jewlery that a man can wear in any circumstance and no matter what his occupation or financial standing. 

It has a universal boundary crossing acceptance that bracelets, rings and necklaces do not have in most men's daily lives, women don't have the same type of constraint's. Anyway that's my 2c.


----------



## webb1961

As a female newcomer here I've read this thread with interest, several valid points were made and so many delicious watches shown! I agree with earlier comments that few women collect watches because many women aren't given opportunity or encouragement to develop an interest in things mechanical. That was certainly the case for me! The women I know mostly view watches as jewelry, clothing or personal tools. So they have no interest in the watch as a precision machine. If it tells time and feels stylish, that's all my friends and family care about. And you're right, Longstride, women have more jewelry options than men in quite a few situations so the watch is simply one more thing to wear. 

I don't bemoan the lack of watches designed specifically for women, I really don't like much bling and tiny faces hold no appeal for me. Perhaps I've just never seen the right ones! I'm sure WUS can correct that, given enough time!


----------



## Wolfsatz

2 of my wifes favorites.

Watch No 1. Fossil Boyfriend ... about 11+ years old. Hard watch to photograph as the Mother of Pearl gives a lot of colours.

watch No. 2. Ecclisi with an Sleeping Beauty Turquoise dial. What she is wearing today.

20170529_173629 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170529_182832 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170529_173523 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JackPKA1

I just found this forum and t has my name written all over it. Im watch obsessed-to the point Im always on the lookout for my latest obsession when I should be sleeping. I wish there were more women who were into watches so there would be more options to buy pre-owned or trade for upgrade models. I follow a bunch of other watch forums mainly targeted for men and there are tons of options out there for guys. 

My obsession started in high school when my grandmother passed away but she left me a gold Concord watch. I dont wear it but it lit a fire in me. I have several that are in my rotation-Hermes, Cartier, and IWC. Im currently trying to find a pre-owned IWC Portofino with a diamond bezel-IW458103 or IW458112.


----------



## KCZ

JackPKA1 said:


> My obsession started in high school when my grandmother passed away but she left me a gold Concord watch. I dont wear it but it lit a fire in me. *I have several that are in my rotation-Hermes, Cartier, and IWC.* Im currently trying to find a pre-owned IWC Portofino with a diamond bezel-IW458103 or IW458112.


Welcome to the forum, and pictures please!


----------



## Nibor

I'm new to watches, and I agree with nami13 - other types of jewelry might hold value longer and can have a timeless quality - I recently bought a pair of diamond studs that I will wear forever. And like many others have said, I also think the options for women are not as good. I love many men's watches, but with a 5.5 inch wrist, many are out of the question.


----------



## KCZ

I'm a bit surprised that more watch manufacturers don't add various gemstones to their women's watches. There are many, many watches out there with diamonds, but watches with sapphires or even amethysts are fairly uncommon until you reach the stratospheric price ranges.


----------



## Julesong

KCZ said:


> I'm a bit surprised that more watch manufacturers don't add various gemstones to their women's watches. There are many, many watches out there with diamonds, but watches with sapphires or even amethysts are fairly uncommon until you reach the stratospheric price ranges.


I would prefer my watches without gemstones on them, thanks.  Gaudy diamond studded monstrosities as women's watches is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Julesong

Now that I read through about half of this thread (whew!) I can reply more adequately.  I kind of wish the title of this thread didn't have "Why don't you think there's more females" in it, because frankly, we women actually pretty much know why there aren't more female collectors and I'd love to have the Women Collectors area more prominent. Especially women collectors of men's watches.  And it sure would be nice for the women's watch subforum to be titled "Women's Watches" rather than "Ladies," but that's just me.

I love watches, I always have. My first was at age 6, I think, a Sears Winnie the Pooh where the balloon he was holding was the minute hand. It went through the washer and died within a couple of years. My second was around age 12, a really cool men's Seiko that was stolen... I'm still looking to figure out what model it was so I can replace it, but after spending far too long flipping through pages and pages of Seiko catalogues from 1969 to 1982, I've come to realize that it must not have been a Seiko because I can find nothing that looks remotely like it. Someday, somehow, I'll find that darn watch again.

My Seikos are at the shop right now, as well as an Omega I got recently. Tomorrow I plan to go get myself a Seiko Men's SNE179 Classic Stainless Steel Solar Watch, as it's half off at my local jeweler and they will order me a couple of extra links at no charge. I tried it on today and fell in love.  Labeled as a men's watch, at 38mm it's not at all overly large and the band is snug. Yup, gonna go pick it up.


----------



## KCZ

Julesong said:


> I would prefer my watches without gemstones on them, thanks.  Gaudy diamond studded monstrosities as women's watches is one of my pet peeves.


I think it's possible to have gemstones on a watch without crossing over into "gaudy monstrosities."

Is this Omega James Bond 50th Anniversary special edition a gaudy monstrosity because there's a diamond at the 7? 








And I like the diamond markers on this Corum Admiral's Cup. Somehow they seem right for the design.








I even like this B&M Linea, although I think maybe it's crossed over the line from "watch" to "jewelry" or even "art." It's supposed to show the moon and stars over the ocean waves.








As for "gaudy monstrosities," this watch (?) has so many aesthetic miscues that I'm not sure you can blame its lack of attraction solely on the gemstones.










Julesong said:


> Now that I read through about half of this thread (whew!) I can reply more adequately.  I kind of wish the title of this thread didn't have "Why don't you think there's more females" in it, because frankly, we women actually pretty much know why there aren't more female collectors and I'd love to have the Women Collectors area more prominent. Especially women collectors of men's watches.  And it sure would be nice for the women's watch subforum to be titled "Women's Watches" rather than "Ladies," but that's just me.


There was an interesting discussion here a couple of years ago over whether the "Ladies' Watch Forum" was about women who collect watches, women's watches, or any watch (men's or women's) which was worn by a woman, because they're not equivalent at all.


----------



## Nibor

This is lovely!


----------



## Nibor

My comment was referring to the SNE179 that Juliesong posted. Still getting the hang of things...


----------



## KCZ

Thank God you're not referring to that Franck Muller. ;-)


----------



## mrv

I love that Franck Muller. Even it's too big for my wrist, if somebody gave it to me, I would wear it in a second! )


----------



## Julesong

KCZ said:


> I think it's possible to have gemstones on a watch without crossing over into "gaudy monstrosities."
> 
> Is this Omega James Bond 50th Anniversary special edition a gaudy monstrosity because there's a diamond at the 7?
> View attachment 12369583


Well, of course it is.  That Omega is beautiful!

The Corum isn't my style, but I appreciate its looks.



KCZ said:


> I even like this B&M Linea, although I think maybe it's crossed over the line from "watch" to "jewelry" or even "art." It's supposed to show the moon and stars over the ocean waves.
> View attachment 12369611


When you first posted your response, the B&M didn't grab me at first. But it's growing on me. 

For me, I guess, I have to look at the watches individually and decide... but I can say that this discussion has opened up jeweled dials for me as something I'll consider.



KCZ said:


> There was an interesting discussion here a couple of years ago over whether the "Ladies' Watch Forum" was about women who collect watches, women's watches, or any watch (men's or women's) which was worn by a woman, because they're not equivalent at all.


Hmm, that *does* sound interesting! I'd like to find that discussion...

So here's another question - watches with tastefully jeweled faces that are worth getting and are reasonably priced?


----------



## Nibor

I really did laugh out loud at this. No offense to others who like it. You do you!



KCZ said:


> Thank God you're not referring to that Franck Muller. ;-)


----------



## Julesong

KCZ said:


> I even like this B&M Linea, although I think maybe it's crossed over the line from "watch" to "jewelry" or even "art." It's supposed to show the moon and stars over the ocean waves.
> View attachment 12369611


Okay, you've got me. I am now obsessed with the Baume and Mercier Linea Night 10119 watch. It's all your fault.  I've only found one online for sale, priced at $4726 (no idea of original retail price). It was a limited edition of 100.

If I won the lotto, it'd be mine tomorrow.


----------



## KCZ

Julesong said:


> Okay, you've got me. I am now obsessed with the Baume and Mercier Linea Night 10119 watch. It's all your fault.  I've only found one online for sale, priced at $4726 (no idea of original retail price). It was a limited edition of 100.
> 
> If I won the lotto, it'd be mine tomorrow.


I quite like it too. Here's the original thread that also shows the "Day" watch, back when they were released. https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/day-night-baume-mercier-linea-935853.html I believe the original MSRP on the Night watch was ~$6800, and it included the blue satin strap and a SS bracelet. If memory serves, this is a day/night dial and not a true moonphase.


----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes today for Bette's 44mm Chronomat Evolution. Custom leather deployant from Spain. She'll be wearing it at dinner this evening...


----------



## Julesong

KCZ said:


> I quite like it too. Here's the original thread that also shows the "Day" watch, back when they were released. https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/day-night-baume-mercier-linea-935853.html I believe the original MSRP on the Night watch was ~$6800, and it included the blue satin strap and a SS bracelet. If memory serves, this is a day/night dial and not a true moonphase.


I usually prefer darker colored watch faces, but the subtle decoration on the day version is really pretty, too!


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> New shoes today for Bette's 44mm Chronomat Evolution. Custom leather deployant from Spain. She'll be wearing it at dinner this evening...


So, Friday evening was date night at Carraba's Italian Grill where she had her favorite pasta dish, FETTUCCINE WEESIE which is Fettuccine Alfredo with sautéed shrimp, scallions, basil, garlic and mushrooms in their white wine lemon butter sauce...





and then we drove a half mile to one of the best music venues in the country to hear Bruce Robison play. Somehow got the best parking spot available... LOL





The Big Barn Dosey Doe is a 165 year old tobacco barn originally built in Kentucky and moved in pieces to the Woodlands, Texas. The acoustics are phenomenal and the talent playing there even more so. Check out their web site if you would like to read some info...





Along with Gruene Hall which was built in 1878 (Texas' oldest continually operating and most famous dance hall) the Big Barn is among our favorite places to go for live music. Well, I guess I should mention Luchenbach and probably another dozen places in the state we also love for true Americana music flavor and atmosphere. No ear aching rap, hip-hop or cookie cutter pop music for us old fogies... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

A quick and dirty shot of her Evo on that strap this morning...


----------



## thaelen

They aren't marked as effectively as other must have luxury products... plus there needs to be a greater presence of female celebrities using social media to bring attention to watches. I guarantee if Kim Kardashian suddenly started instagramming about her watch collection, there would be an increase in female collectors...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gary Larson's cow approves of the new shoes for Bette's Evo by grillin' some croco burgers... ;-):-!





It's an early 3 year anniversary gift. Handmade custom black croco deployant strap received yesterday from the Ukraine. Bette loves it and will be wearing it to dinner tonite... 
 
Best, 
Ron


----------



## kyafox1

I'd love to collect watches. I'm in my early/mid 20s with two kids. oh! If I just had more money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vellen08

I love and collect vintage watches and have found several 14k solid gold Bulova and Elgin wrist watches. I resell and buy more at times and right now, I'm wearing an Elgin 1914 14k gf pendant watch as a necklace (jewelry). It's in beautiful condition even though it doesn't run!! Unfortunately, I have a very small wrist, 6" so not able to wear any of the men's watches. 

I should have read through the pages before posting, however as I'm not a collector of current watches.


----------



## Paulo 8135

vellen08 said:


> I love and collect vintage watches and have found several 14k solid gold Bulova and Elgin wrist watches. I resell and buy more at times and right now, I'm wearing an Elgin 1914 14k gf pendant watch as a necklace (jewelry). It's in beautiful condition even though it doesn't run!! Unfortunately, I have a very small wrist, 6" so not able to wear any of the men's watches.
> 
> I should have read through the pages before posting, however as I'm not a collector of current watches.


It's amazing some of the deals which can be had on vintage solid gold. I've come across Bulova and Elgin gold a lot on ebay...not quite my style though. I did though manage to procure 2 18 carat NOS (new old stock) Omegas from a certain Italian seller for a fraction of what one would pay for a modern gold Omega. They're quartz and a little small which is why they were so discounted, but neither of those is an issue for me.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Oh yeah and to turn the tables a little...I haven't come across a men's watch that pulls off diamonds as well as those Baumes do...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Paulo 8135 said:


> Oh yeah and to turn the tables a little...I haven't come across a men's watch that pulls off diamonds as well as those Baumes do...


Hmmmmm... Well, I dunno 'bout that... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## Paulo 8135

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmmm... Well, I dunno 'bout that... :think:
> Best,
> Ron


hehe...wouldn't really be my thing...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Paulo 8135 said:


> hehe...wouldn't really be my thing...


Here, we'll make it star spangled for you... ;-) :-d



Or put it on an OEM croc... b-)


----------



## Nibor

kyafox1 said:


> I'd love to collect watches. I'm in my early/mid 20s with two kids. oh! If I just had more money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been stalking this watch online. Are the hands orange or pink? In some photos I think its one and in other photos the other. And can I ask your wrist size? I'm about 5.75 inches, so I'm worried it will be too big. Thanks!


----------



## Watchmenaenae

I am so happy to find this thread! I am newer to the forum and to watch collecting in general and was wondering the same thing. I was introduced to this new world and am slowly getting hooked!


----------



## pandy4

I think a lot has to do with women having smaller wrist sizes. At least in my case, having a wrist under 6" severely limits what I can get away with wearing.


----------



## KCZ

OTOH, I was in a watch store yesterday and tried on about 20 watches, all on bracelets, and at least a dozen of them were too small for my 7" wrist, some by nearly an inch. Maybe they're all sized exactly for a 6" wrist?


----------



## O2AFAC67

A rocky old shot of Bette's Evo... 



Should be worth more than a nickel...


----------



## Vlance

O2AFAC67 said:


> A rocky old shot of Bette's Evo...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be worth more than a nickel...










???


----------



## plaidington

Checking in ladies. i have a new one. Seiko SUG089 33mm Diver; New Old Stock!


----------



## KCZ

Nice find!


----------



## plaidington

Bertucci M-1S! Why not, i need something i can abuse and i wanted something better than a timex...


----------



## topog123

Love the New Tuna


----------



## plaidington

The latest: 
Sandoz Mini Sub Auto - Love this size watch!


----------



## katfromTN

plaidington said:


> The latest:
> Sandoz Mini Sub Auto - Love this size watch!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12754571&stc=1&d=1514140374"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12754573&stc=1&d=1514140393"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Super nice!!


----------



## priamo

fyi Paulin of Scotland recently released their first automatic. 37mm. Founded in Glasgow in 2014 by 3 sisters.
WUS forum https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/paulin-scotland-releases-first-automatic-4600425.html


----------



## Split-Personality

My other half has become more interested in watches over the last few years. She has a few cool classic Casios, a classic looking Daniel Wellington and another cheap but large Quartz. She’s been on at me to get her a lady’s Tissot ever since she bought me a Heritage Visodate.

She doesn’t look after her things like I do, so I bought her a lovely wooden watch box and told her I want to see them looked after before she gets her Tissot.

Been really cool though, I recently got a few of my late father’s watches going again and she’s shown interest in wearing a couple. Handy that are wrists are similar in size! 

There’s a lot of reasons, why men’s interests and hobbies differ, some of which have been discussed here. Some of it to do with society/convention/nurture and the like. However, I do think on the whole men are more interested in how things work, at least in my experience.

One thing that hasn’t been touched upon, I believe women are less likely to join forums, not sure why, but that is certainly the case in all the forums I have been a member of. So by that rationale, I should say there are more ladies into the interests I have, just not many make it on to forums.


----------



## mrs_LA

*Why aren't there more women into watches?*

Hi all

I'd like to generate a discussion on why there aren't more women who are into watches.

It's a little unfortunate how some beautifully made women's watches are pegged as uncollectibles or even of low value, in comparison to their male counterparts.

I do realize the small sizes of ladies watches may have a smaller influence on how they appeal to a larger market, whereas with men's watches, women are able to wear larger sizes. With the increase of "unisex" sized watches I'm hoping for this to go for a positive change towards value of women's watches in the future.

Is the lack of interest in watches because we have a plethora of things to obsess over (bags? Shoes? Clothes?)?

Personally, I prefer collecting watches over bags, shoes and designer clothing. There is also something about horology that is so fascinating, which is something both my husband and I share.

Why do you guys think there isn't much of a market for ladies watches in general? - other than hubbies trying to please their wives with more shiny things!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: Why aren't there more women into watches?*

Not as many women have that recessive gene as men.


----------



## Ruthless750

I think women have more choices to differentiate themselves as opposed to men.


----------



## KCZ

*Re: Why aren't there more women into watches?*

Here's a long thread discussing this. Perhaps the mods can combine the two.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/oth...nt-you-think-theres-more-females-2750914.html


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: Why aren't there more women into watches?*

As you wish.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mrs_LA

*Re: Why aren't there more women into watches?*



KCZ said:


> Here's a long thread discussing this. Perhaps the mods can combine the two.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/oth...nt-you-think-theres-more-females-2750914.html


Good call. Thanks!

Judging from common replies in the thread, I would like to hope that women are not merely reduced to stopping at the aesthetic look of watches and not interested in the mechanical aspect of it... although that certainly seems to be the case for majority or most.


----------



## JustAWatchFan

I've just started on my journey as a watch enthusiast. For me its difficult to find a watch that fits me. I have very small wrists (around 5 or 6 in) and I can't find a watch that piques my interest without having a heavy machine on my arm. So far I've been lucky with an automatic longines conquest and a tissot rockwatch but I'm hoping to find more that I can collect and enjoy.


----------



## De Wolfe

Male have a less accessories to spend on compared to women.

Women also tend to change their outfit more frequent, meaning needing more variety of accessories, men do it less.

A lot of women see a watch as a fashion accessories, and only reason for spending higher dollars is for the brand name.

But, I believe watch companies are focusing more today on both women and younger audience trying to reach a larger targeted audience.


----------



## KCZ

De Wolfe said:


> But, I believe watch companies are focusing more today on both women and younger audience trying to reach a larger targeted audience.


I'm not sure that I agree with that. Yes, women's fashion watches are proliferating, but not so much the quality brands. The smaller companies in particular have limited their women's lines. Christopher Ward no longer makes women's watches, Orient has cut back, Bernhardt and Squale haven't offered any new models in years, Deep Blue produces 1 new women's model to 3-4 new men's. Etc. And we've been ranting on this board about lack of color options for years.


----------



## katfromTN

KCZ said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with that. Yes, women's fashion watches are proliferating, but not so much the quality brands. The smaller companies in particular have limited their women's lines. Christopher Ward no longer makes women's watches, Orient has cut back, Bernhardt and Squale haven't offered any new models in years, Deep Blue produces 1 new women's model to 3-4 new men's. Etc. And we've been ranting on this board about lack of color options for years.


I think a lot of it has to do with the presence of smart watches and fitness trackers. Most of the women I'm around everyday have an Apple Watch or Fitbit. And while I do see men wearing them too, its definitely more popular with women at least in my area. I haven't been too affected by the lack of women's watches as I wear and like more men's in the midsized range anyway. But I will agree that the lack of color options makes it difficult for women to wear a lot of men's watches. It seems like most companies stick with the black, blue and red options. Although I think brighter colors are making a comeback somewhat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_LA

katfromTN said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the presence of smart watches and fitness trackers. Most of the women I'm around everyday have an Apple Watch or Fitbit. And while I do see men wearing them too, its definitely more popular with women at least in my area. I haven't been too affected by the lack of women's watches as I wear and like more men's in the midsized range anyway. But I will agree that the lack of color options makes it difficult for women to wear a lot of men's watches. It seems like most companies stick with the black, blue and red options. Although I think brighter colors are making a comeback somewhat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with you here. Most of my friends also prefer smart watches and fitness trackers.

Some of the watch brands that sport minimalist looks such as NOMOS are bringing back some of the brighter colors into the industry. I would say it's harder for other established brands that have a much masculine, structured look to be able to add in a bright color - save for some accents or hands being a tinge of orange and what not.


----------



## 367-80

How can we expect women to become avid watch collectors when the market underserves them terribly. My wife has an Omega Constellation and loves it, she also has a couple of Breitling's a Chopard and a Seiko all Quartz. There just isn't the selection available to have a collection you love unless you love every woman's watch. An example is she detests the cyclops on the ladies Rolex watches, the rest of the watch is esthetically pleasing to her but not the cyclops. There will always be things you like and don't like about watches but when the selection is limited your standards lower or you loose interest. Until the market comes up with a wider selection our women folk will remain on the sidelines. Even the car industry figured this out. Ask any husband on this forum, buy her a beauty justifies a beauty for yourself  everybody wins especially the industry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

Nomos Tetra


----------



## mlb17mlb

Hi all. Long time watch lover, new collector. I am female and don’t normally buy “female” specific watches. I have a large 7.5 wrist but I still worry if people will wonder if I’m wearing a man’s watch. I hate that there is so much stigma. I should t care, but admittedly I do. 

I just love cool, unique and special watches. I just got a Bulova Lunar Pilot. Tell me a woman’s watch that cool and with a neat history. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

mlb17mlb said:


> Hi all. Long time watch lover, new collector. I am female and don't normally buy "female" specific watches. I have a large 7.5 wrist but I still worry if people will wonder if I'm wearing a man's watch. I hate that there is so much stigma. I should t care, but admittedly I do.
> 
> I just love cool, unique and special watches. I just got a Bulova Lunar Pilot. Tell me a woman's watch that cool and with a neat history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post a photo of that on the WOMW thread.


----------



## mlb17mlb

KCZ said:


> Post a photo of that on the WOMW thread.


Sorry for the newbie question. Translation please. WOMW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ

What's on my Wrist. A collection of photos showing our watches for the day.


----------



## KathyF60

Glad to see there's a few other ladies on here. I am relatively new to collecting. I am loving getting into watches and (like many of the other women here) often frustrated by the lack of "appropriately sized" watches. I prefer mine in the 34-38 mm size range. So far, I've got the midsize "Bond" Omega Seamaster, Seiko Alpinist, Seiko SARB 035, Seiko SKX013, Timex Marlin re-release, a Aristo pilot watch, two Mickey Mouse Invictas, and a few quartz "beaters." On the wish list: Omega Speedy Reduced, Laco Pilot watch B dial (36 mm), Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Air King (34 mm), Omega AT midsize (36 mm), Tudor Sub midsize, and the Sea Gull 1963 chrono.


----------



## katfromTN

KathyF60 said:


> Glad to see there's a few other ladies on here. I am relatively new to collecting. I am loving getting into watches and (like many of the other women here) often frustrated by the lack of "appropriately sized" watches. I prefer mine in the 34-38 mm size range. So far, I've got the midsize "Bond" Omega Seamaster, Seiko Alpinist, Seiko SARB 035, Seiko SKX013, Timex Marlin re-release, a Aristo pilot watch, two Mickey Mouse Invictas, and a few quartz "beaters." On the wish list: Omega Speedy Reduced, Laco Pilot watch B dial (36 mm), Tudor Black Bay 36, Rolex Air King (34 mm), Omega AT midsize (36 mm), Tudor Sub midsize, and the Sea Gull 1963 chrono.


Those are some great pieces you own! And a good wishlist as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evar

My wife is not a collector, she wears an Apple Watch and has 2 nice but nothing special, no name watches. For some reason a lot of days one of my watches seems to be missing though....


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

I'm a novice collector with only two serious watches in my collection -- a Seiko SARB033 which my husband urged me to get and I love. And my newest precious, an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra -- both of these are 38mm. I have tiny wrists, but I love larger watches, as they have more wrist presence and they are easier to read. I own a few smaller watches and they aren't worn much because of their smaller size.

I agree that most young women I see are wearing an Apple Watch or a Fitbit. I own a FitBit as well -- I sleep in it for the sleep tracking and wear it to the gym instead of wearing a regular watch. 

I also think women only really know two brands of watches -- Rolex or Michael Kors. I'm willing to bet most of the women I know don't know Seiko or Omega or Tissot. 

On social media, 90% of the major watch brands are posting and marketing to men. It's frustrating going to, for example, Omega's Instagram page and being met with 10 photos in a row of all men's watches. 

As terrible as those Chinese fashion watch brands are, they are marketing to the younger generation of women by giving them a free watch to review, offering discount codes, promoting interchangeable bracelets and straps, etc. And even though they are overpriced, at least they are compelling young women to wear wristwatches instead of Apple watches or fitness trackers.


----------



## sorinp1

dmaria1120 said:


> I'm obsessed with watches and I'm a female. I can't explain the lack of collectors. In fact my story is completely opposite of most of these threads. My husband is not that into watches but has a nice collection thanks to me. I love buying watches for him, men have so many more choices when it comes to automatic and high end watches. I'm looking to purchase my first automatic, I really like the Eterna Kontiki Automatic Diver for ladies.
> 
> So to all my watch divas, does anyone have any other suggestions for Automatic ladies watches ($3,000 or less)? I don't actually dive so it does not have to be a dive watch.


Here are some:

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-ca/shop/t0992071611800.html









https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-ca/shop/tissot-le-locle-automatic-lady.html









https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-ca/shop/t1082083311700.html


----------



## IllCommunication

I'd love to get my wife into it, but she just isn't. Doesnt get it. I think a large portion of the stigma is that women have to get pink or diamond encrusted watches. So far the only watch I have showed her that she was gaga over was a Tank. But I hesitate to get one if she doesnt replace the fitbit with it. Don't want a safe queen out of it.


----------



## _Hanz_

This is my first time posting to this forum! I've been into watches for a while and have been watchworking for a few years now but only recently have gotten into collecting mechanicals to wear rather than just take apart/put back together. I've always felt like most major brands and all smaller brands really neglect the women's market. I have very small wrists and gravitate towards larger/mens' watches. The nicest watch I've bought was an Omega for my husband! I have a nice little collection now, though - here's a vintage Bulova manual-winding watch I picked up at an antique shop. I replaced the strap and it's become my daily wearer but I'm careful not to get it wet!


----------



## katfromTN

_Hanz_ said:


> This is my first time posting to this forum! I've been into watches for a while and have been watchworking for a few years now but only recently have gotten into collecting mechanicals to wear rather than just take apart/put back together. I've always felt like most major brands and all smaller brands really neglect the women's market. I have very small wrists and gravitate towards larger/mens' watches. The nicest watch I've bought was an Omega for my husband! I have a nice little collection now, though - here's a vintage Bulova manual-winding watch I picked up at an antique shop. I replaced the strap and it's become my daily wearer but I'm careful not to get it wet!
> View attachment 13415133
> 
> View attachment 13415137


Very nice! And welcome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillSWPA

_Hanz_ said:


> This is my first time posting to this forum! I've been into watches for a while and have been watchworking for a few years now but only recently have gotten into collecting mechanicals to wear rather than just take apart/put back together. I've always felt like most major brands and all smaller brands really neglect the women's market. I have very small wrists and gravitate towards larger/mens' watches. The nicest watch I've bought was an Omega for my husband! I have a nice little collection now, though - here's a vintage Bulova manual-winding watch I picked up at an antique shop. I replaced the strap and it's become my daily wearer but I'm careful not to get it wet!
> View attachment 13415133
> 
> View attachment 13415137


Very nice looking watch, but those hands have seen better days. I would be concerned about whatever is causing them to look the way they do damaging something else on the dial. I wonder if looking into replacing them would be worthwhile?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi

Female watch collector here for the past 16 years, and I document my journey on my IG  @olive55wrist


----------



## thetimelord

I'm a woman and have always liked watches - though mine are definitely in the affordable bracket.

The most expensive watches I have are the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 (quickly changed into a bright blue strap!) and a Lancaster OLA0662L/BN pave diamond watch (not bought at RRP, but £185 on sale, still a considered purchase for me, anyway). And a Rennie MacKintosh 9ct Gold Accurist - though I've had that for years.

The rest are a variety - the Guanqin GJ16106 Nomos Lambda-alike in Blue (currently wearing it and, amazingly, it keeps better time than the Alpinist, which cost about ten times more!!), a few Rotarys (not that well-known outside the UK/Europe, I think), a Michael Kors MK3313 watch I was gifted last Christmas (didn't have the heart to tell Him I wanted an Orient Bambino!!), a Gold-Tone Illuminator A168WG-9EF Casio (didn't realise gold-toned watches were so hated by people, at least on the forums I read!) and a Michel Herbelin Newport 14285/BT11 (pretty expensive at RRP, but I got it for £61!).

I'm probably a bit weird, but I've been hankering after the forum-favourite, "Casio Royale" 1200WH-1BV (prefer the retro-styling of the resin case and "green" world map).

There are younger women who seem to see watches more as an extension of their jewellery collection, so maybe that's why fashion brands like MK are so popular. I'm not immune to liking some girlish frivolity on my wrist, but it can get very samey and almost boring when you see variations of the same theme for Women everywhere.

I wear Mens' watches as well as Womens' and don't give two hoots what anyone may think of me - I wear what I like (within reason, of course).

Edit: How could I forget, I also have two Carvelle watches - Melissa 45L161 Chronograph (basically a Michael Kors-alike) in Black/Gunmetal - from TK Maxx for £12 - I originally had its Rose Gold Melissa equivalent 44L117 (from Argos ebay around £13.99, but that one is a nightmare to read as the dial, hands and numbers are all the same colour!


----------

